# Milan - Lazio: 23 dicembre 2020 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ultima giornata di Serie A prima della pausa natalizia. Milan - Lazio, partita in programma mercoledì 23 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Assente *Kessie *per squalifica.

Dove vedere Milan - Lazio in tv?

Diretta esclusiva Su DAZN dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2020)

partita proibitiva, senza ibra kjaer bennacer e kessie... rendiamoci conto


----------



## Kaw (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A prima della pausa natalizia. Milan - Lazio, partita in programma mercoledì 23 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Assente *Kessie *per squalifica.
> 
> ...


Ultima fatica prima della tanto agognata sosta, dove speriamo di recuperare tutti (tranne Ibra).
La squalifica di Kessiè grida vendetta.
Potremo pensare di ridisegnare il centrocampo, perchè Krunic e Tonali dall'inizio è qualcosa che pensavo di vedere solo in EL a qualificazione già ottenuta.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> partita proibitiva, senza ibra kjaer bennacer e kessie... rendiamoci conto



Uno schifo, speriamo saltino caviglie e cartellini anche per la lazietta.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2020)

Voglio Kalou nei due di centrocampo!


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Con krunic verrà adattato, per me, uno tra Calabria e Salemakers. il punto è che lessie era l'unico che poteva tenere fisicamente milinkovic


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

In pratica krunic unico giocatore disponibile a centrocampo. La vedo male


----------



## malos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Vabbè ragazzi fate quel che potete.


----------



## sottoli (20 Dicembre 2020)

Donnarumma
Calabria Kalulu romagnoli Theo
Saele chala
Casti Diaz Hauge/rebic
Leao

Io proverei così, secondo me saele quel ruolo lo può fare


----------



## Masanijey (20 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voglio Kalou nei due di centrocampo!



Sai che non è affatto male come idea?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Kalulu romagnoli Theo
> Saele chala
> Casti Diaz Hauge/rebic
> ...



Non penso proprio che krunic starà fuori


----------



## bmb (20 Dicembre 2020)

Questa purtroppo non c'è modo di uscirne. Chiudiamo il 2020 con una sconfitta, grazie comunque ragazzi!!


----------



## 7vinte (20 Dicembre 2020)

Gioco io va


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gioco io va



Marco, libera la casella dei messaggi per favore, sennó non riesco a risponderti.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Marco, libera la casella dei messaggi per favore, sennó non riesco a risponderti.



Fatto


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Sai che non è affatto male come idea?



Non fosse che poi non abbiamo difensori centrali , a parte i due immondi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ultima fatica prima della tanto agognata sosta, dove speriamo di recuperare tutti (tranne Ibra).
> La squalifica di Kessiè grida vendetta.
> Potremo pensare di ridisegnare il centrocampo, perchè Krunic e Tonali dall'inizio è qualcosa che pensavo di vedere solo in EL a qualificazione già ottenuta.



Magari ci fosse tonali, magari.


----------



## Devil man (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tonali e Hakan al centrocampo con Krunic come riserva e mettiamo Diaz al posto di Hakan trequartista... Io la giocherei così... Hakan è bravo a fare legna a metà campo e ruba molti palloni


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Penso che giocheranno Krunic e Saele a centrocampo, se Tonali non recupera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che giocheranno Krunic e Saele a centrocampo, se Tonali non recupera.



E sulla fascia destra CastiCasti farà un coast to coast. 

Se in qualche modo non perdiamo manco questa con la Lazio nonostante la situazione in cui siamo vinciamo lo scudetto ragazzi, cioè sarebbe qualcosa di incredibile.

Se poi dovessimo vincerla con 7/11 di squadra fuori... va beh, non voglio esagerare, questo è impossibile. Speriamo nel Verona, l’Inda non può fare la settima vittoria di fila, ha fatto pena anche oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sulla fascia destra CastiCasti farà un coast to coast.
> 
> Se in qualche modo non perdiamo manco questa con la Lazio nonostante la situazione in cui siamo vinciamo lo scudetto ragazzi, cioè sarebbe qualcosa di incredibile.
> 
> Se poi dovessimo vincerla con 7/11 di squadra fuori... va beh, non voglio esagerare, questo è impossibile. Speriamo nel Verona, l’Inda non può fare la settima vittoria di fila, ha fatto pena anche oggi.



Francamente non ho paura di nessuno.

Vedremo, capiterà di perdere prima o poi, se abbiamo la testa di oggi possiamo battere anche la Lazio, pure senza mezza squadra.

Altro esame per questi ragazzi. L'assenza di Kessie e Bennacer, muscoli e cervello di questa squadra, è la prova del nove.

Ma io vedo nuovi leader, nuove certezze. Al di la della singola partita sono sicuro del nostro futuro, questo è il Milan che ho sempre sognato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Francamente non ho paura di nessuno.
> 
> Vedremo, capiterà di perdere prima o poi, se abbiamo la testa di oggi possiamo battere anche la Lazio, pure senza mezza squadra.
> 
> ...



Porca Eva, mi stai gasando Lineker.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Romagna kjaer
Kalulu Krunic
Saele Chala Rebic
Leao


----------



## uolfetto (20 Dicembre 2020)

Io aspetterei a considerarla persa, questa squadra ormai sorprende sempre. Poi magari si perde ma prima giochiamocela.

ps. secondo me ormai con pochissimi giorni e in vista della sosta, non verrà recuperato nessuno di quelli fuori. Quindi i vari Kjaer, Rebic e Tonali non ci saranno.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2020)

I ragazzi meritano chiudere bene e da capolista questo straordinario 2020, ormai interessa poco chi gioca perché dietro c'é una vera e propria squadra.. sono ottimista anche per questa nuova guerra.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Correa problema al polpaccio. Out stasera e ,a questo punto, credo pure contro noi.
Ad ogni modo vedo sempre troppa salute nella Lazio.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A prima della pausa natalizia. Milan - Lazio, partita in programma mercoledì 23 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Assente *Kessie *per squalifica.
> 
> ...



Tonali non è uscito per precauzione?
Almeno lui ci deve essere, al suo fianco metterei Calhanoglu.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei a considerarla persa, questa squadra ormai sorprende sempre. Poi magari si perde ma prima giochiamocela.
> 
> ps. secondo me ormai con pochissimi giorni e in vista della sosta, non verrà recuperato nessuno di quelli fuori. Quindi i vari Kjaer, Rebic e Tonali non ci saranno.



Rebic torna. Tonali vedremo. Kjaer out sicuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Tonali non è uscito per precauzione?
> Almeno lui ci deve essere, al suo fianco metterei Calhanoglu.



Risentimento muscolare all'adduttore ma causato da uno scontro.
Domani ne sapremo di più.
Il primo tempo l'ha giocato.


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Dicembre 2020)

L'importante è che venga confermato Leao centravanti e non rebic che deve Stare in fascia


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Francamente non ho paura di nessuno.
> 
> Vedremo, capiterà di perdere prima o poi, se abbiamo la testa di oggi possiamo battere anche la Lazio, pure senza mezza squadra.
> 
> ...



oggi ero fiducioso anche prima della partita e abbiamo fatto una grande partita.
con la lazio si può fare un'altra grande partita, poi vincere o perdere non lo so...

credo che giocheremo con 4-1-4-1 con krunic davanti alla difesa e chala diaz dietro leao. con rebic a sx e saele a dx. 
almeno spero.

fisicamente debolissimi ma ci mettimo dietro tranquilli evitando di prendere imbucate da immobile e sfruttiamo rebic, theo, saele e leao con hauge pronto nel 2o tempo.

non vedo alternative se non gabbia a centrocampo se rientra.

saele centrale con krunic non ce lo vedo vorrebbe dire essere in balia del palleggio avversario 90 minuti e non avere mai un'uscita decente dalla nostra difesa. sarebbe un disastro per me.


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

OUT Acerbi nel riscaldamento.
E uno 

*Funziona*


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oggi ero fiducioso anche prima della partita e abbiamo fatto una grande partita.
> con la lazio si può fare un'altra grande partita, poi vincere o perdere non lo so...
> 
> credo che giocheremo con 4-1-4-1 con krunic davanti alla difesa e chala diaz dietro leao. con rebic a sx e saele a dx.
> ...



Vediamo. In realtà abbiamo diverse soluzioni.

Saele ha tutto per arrangiarsi in mediana. Per certi versi più di Krunic. 

In generale non credo Pioli tocchi il modulo di base per una partita così delicata. Scommetto che giocheremo coi due mediani come sempre.

Del risultato ho paura relativamente. Sarà fondamentale fare una grande prestazione.

Dietro la Lazio gioca male e disorganizzata, stranamente. Abbiamo tutte le armi per farle male.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Col solo Krunic a centrocampo sarà complicatissimo. Sempre nei ruoli chiave dobbiamo avere mancanze. Punta, centrale di difesa, ora centrali di centrocampo. Incredibile. 
Purtroppo le partite con Parma e Genoa ci obbligano a vincere con la Lazio, perché le altre adesso sono troppo vicine. Sarà difficilissimo, ma dovremo sfruttare le ripartenze e sbagliare il meno possibile perché ci sarà da soffrire. Per ora nelle difficoltà siamo riusciti a sopravvivere, speriamo di riuscire a sfangarla anche questa volta


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo. In realtà abbiamo diverse soluzioni.
> 
> Saele ha tutto per arrangiarsi in mediana. Per certi versi più di Krunic.
> 
> ...



mettere saele in mediana significa mettere casti esterno. verrebbe stuprato fisicamente con troppo campo davanti.
boh...
non cambieremmo modulo ma porteremmo turca che gioccherebbe da centrale solo un po' più avanti. però vedremo.

la lazio dietro è ballerina la vedo adesso col napoli...


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mettere saele in mediana significa mettere casti esterno. verrebbe stuprato fisicamente con troppo campo davanti.
> boh...
> non cambieremmo modulo ma porteremmo turca che gioccherebbe da centrale solo un po' più avanti. però vedremo.
> la lazio dietro è ballerina la vedo adesso col napoli...



chala si sacrifica e fa l'interditore ... è l'unica cosa da fare. diaz sotto punta saele a dx e a sx hauge o rebic se torna e davanti leao. la panchina sarà praticamente vuota....


----------



## Love (20 Dicembre 2020)

il 4-1-4-1 che poi sarebbe un 4-5-1 è il modulo giusto con questi uomini...un Milan coperto che poi parte in contropiede con sale rebic theo e compagnia bella...


----------



## sunburn (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Porca Eva, mi stai gasando Lineker.


No dai, già sei tra i pochi a credere nello scudetto, se ti gasi anche... 

Scherzi a parte, prossima partita durissima per le assenze. Anche se bisogna dire che questa squadra sta stupendo proprio nel carattere, che è sempre stato uno dei nostri talloni d’Achille degli ultimi anni. Dita incrociate e speriamo di sfangare anche la prossima.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> L'importante è che venga confermato Leao centravanti e non rebic che deve Stare in fascia



Assolutamente, questo è fondamentale


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Allora ipotizzo:

Gigio
Calabria-Kalulu-Roma-Bestia Feroce
Saele-Krunic-Chala-Rebic
Castillejo-Leao

In panca avresti quantomeno qualche riserva decente (Diaz, Hauge, Colombo..).


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

Loro fuori correa e acerbi, almeno...
Anche il napoli azzerato in attacco, osimehn Mertens insigne lozano, le assenze incidono.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2020)

*Designato Di Bello. VAR Irrati.*


----------



## Solo (21 Dicembre 2020)

Mah, potrebbe arrivare la prima sconfitta visto tutte le assenze che abbiamo.

Krunic e Tonali mezzo rotto a cc, Kalulu e Romagnoli in difesa = gol di Immobile manco quotato.


----------



## iceman. (21 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, potrebbe arrivare la prima sconfitta visto tutte le assenze che abbiamo.
> 
> Krunic e Tonali mezzo rotto a cc, Kalulu e Romagnoli in difesa = gol di Immobile manco quotato.


Sogno di vincerla con un autogol


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco, questa è la prima partita insieme al Derby dalla quale non mi aspetto nulla.
Siamo tremendamente contati e loro sono in fiducia dopo aver battuto una squadra di tutto rispetto come il Napoli.
Qualunque risultati che non sia la sconfitta sarebbe un trionfo, e se la sconfitta dovesse arrivare, niente drammi e testa alle prossime magari con qualche rientro eccellente.


----------



## Raryof (21 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è la prima partita insieme al Derby dalla quale non mi aspetto nulla.
> Siamo tremendamente contati e loro sono in fiducia dopo aver battuto una squadra di tutto rispetto come il Napoli.
> Qualunque risultati che non sia la sconfitta sarebbe un trionfo, e se la sconfitta dovesse arrivare, niente drammi e testa alle prossime magari con qualche rientro eccellente.



Ma gli uomini li abbiamo comunque per vincerla, dipende però dal ritmo che daremo alla partita perché come abbiamo detto spesso da quando abbiamo svoltato nessuno ci ha appoggiato le palle sulla faccia, né a livello di gioco né a livello fisico, ieri il Sassuolo avrebbe potuto farlo a livello di gioco e ha preso una cantonata unica perdendo una partita in una maniera che non pensavano fosse possibile, in contropiede e con che facilità di esecuzione, così come non pensavano che avremmo retto dietro, o avremmo tenuto le imbucate di Berardi o il Boga di turno entrato a 20 dalla fine, bisogna passare da lì e poi... c'è Donna.
Non sembra ma il lavoro che fa Saele è quello della mezzala atipica che rimane alta, con lui la squadra difende in una maniera e senza di lui è più facile che sbandi, averlo recuperato ci permette di gestirci molto meglio in fase di non possesso e di avere un guastatore in più sulla linea della trequarti.
Abbiamo l'attacco per vincerla così come loro hanno la difesa per perderla, devono stare attenti a sbilanciarsi contro di noi perché abbiamo delle vere e proprie frecce, la sgaloppata di Theo ieri è qualcosa che vedi poche volte nel calcio e la Lazio quando si fa prendere lo fa proprio in quella maniera, quando non riesce a fermare il pallone ad inizio azione e si fa cogliere impreparata.
Loro sono una squadra "malata", giocano sulle situazioni mezze mezze, sono fisici, con ottima tecnica ma molto umorali, è una squadra che segna spesso da azioni senza senso, inaspettate, imprevedebili, un po' come l'Inter che assieme a loro è la squadra che più ha rimontato delle partite all'ultimo secondo..


----------



## Lambro (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ciruzzo Immobile ovviamente è da controllare con estrema attenzione, anche domenica ha fatto un gol che non so.
Ma perchè sto qua in nazionale poi diventa un coniglio bagnato, mi ricorda la storia di R.Mancini un po', con i giusti paragoni tecnici.

Sono molto contento per l'assenza di Correa, contro di noi si trasformava spesso in un fenomeno infermabile.
Certo che un centrocampo Hakan Krunic è proprio na roba...
Di Hakan mi fido abbastanza, è tornato a giocare molto bene, non dovrebbe fare boiate come regista arretrato.
Quindi davanti ci sarà Diaz con Rebic a sinistra e Sale a destra e Leao punta, credo siano scelte obbligate.
Hauge e Casti pronti a subentrare.
In caso di problema a metà campo metterebbe Calabria buttando dentro Dalot.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2020)

Se devo essere sincero non ho tanta paura per mercoledi.

Sicuramente adesso la perderemo.


----------



## kipstar (21 Dicembre 2020)

che assenze hanno loro ? si sa ?


----------



## mil77 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Loro fuori correa e acerbi, almeno...
> Anche il napoli azzerato in attacco, osimehn Mertens insigne lozano, le assenze incidono.



Loro hanno fuori anche Leiva. Nel napoli mi sembra che insigne rientri dalla squalifica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Dicembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> che assenze hanno loro ? si sa ?



Fuori:
Fares
Lulic
Leiva

In dubbio:
Acerbi
Correa
Parolo


----------



## Stex (21 Dicembre 2020)

ma tipo un mionic che vedo spesso in panca non puo debuttare?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ad oggi non vedo piu' del 10% di possibilita' di vittoria per noi,centrocampo inesistente il nostro e pesera' come un macigno,ma,se per un miracolo dovessimo vincerla,daremmo una mazzata tremenda al morale delle contendenti al 4 posto,Roma e Atalanta su tutte,il Napoli neanche lo considero,si sta' sfaldando.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Di Bello. VAR Irrati.*



Probabili formazioni da Sky


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky


Ancora quel cesso di Diaz...


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## malos (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ho paura, ma tanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Ma Rebic non doveva recuperare?


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



speriamo di resistere fino all'ultimo. sperando nella pausa per il recupero degli assenti e del mercato per inserire benzina ....


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Non sarebbe male recuperare Tonali, decisamente.

Con questa formazione andiamo a giocarcela.


----------



## Capitano (22 Dicembre 2020)

Io firmerei per un pareggio alla luce delle assenze.


----------



## malos (22 Dicembre 2020)

Capitano ha scritto:


> Io firmerei per un pareggio alla luce delle assenze.



Anch'io. Poi loro hanno un centrocampo fantastico noi rabberciati....madonna santa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Se torna Tonali abbiamo una possibilità.
Toccherà sperare che Krunic non faccia idiozie, è la sua ultima occasione.
Se regge, può restare fino a giugno, altrimenti già a gennaio va spedito su marte e sostituito con un nuovo centrocampista più giovane e affidabile.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Secondo me così con Tonali possiamo riuscire quantomeno a non perdere. Dovesse esserci anche Rebic (sulla sinistra, non punta) potremmo lottare per vincerla. 
Purtroppo penso che almeno 1/2 gol li prenderemo e vincere sarà un'impresa improba. 
I punti andavano fatti con Parma e Genoa in modo tale da avere un gruzzoletto che ci permettesse un'uscita a vuoto dovuta alle tante assenze. Ma non piangiamoci addosso, la partita è tutta da giocare. Durissima, ma non impossibile


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Da quel che ho visto contro il Napoli è la solita Lazio nei periodi di forma,pressing costante squadra alta e continuo bombardamento dei due esterni , Immobile e Caicedo sempre molto temibili e LuisA pronto ad innescarli.
IL mediano argentino Escalante è un bel fabbro alla Leiva ma ha anche geometrie, Milinkovic mi pare in stato di forma discretamente buono, insomma sarà partita molto dura ovviamente, per me se ne esce un pari è già un bel risultato vedendo come siamo messi.

Ma la nostra banda di ragazzini ci ha abituato ad imprese di vario genere, mi basta che ci sia Tonali al 100%, in caso contrario partiremmo molto sfavoriti perchè il Calha lì ci ha giocato si e no 2 volte in croce con Giampavolo e con risultati piuttosto controversi.

Dalla parte di Salemakers e Calabria sono tranquillo, Marusic si troverà più in difficoltà che in arrembaggio mentre dalla parte di Theo si potranno aprire voragini per le discese di Lazzari, partita che si gioca su equilibri veramente molto sottili.

Leao avrà da vedersela con Hoedt, un marcantonio che di testa non gliela farà vedere nel gioco spalle alla porta, dovremmo per questo impostare una gara d'attesa come col Sassuolo per prenderli d'infilata, ingolosirli facendoli avanzare, una partita sì di sofferenza perchè Immobile e Caicedo non sono il Caputo attuale, ma mancando Correa non hanno l'uomo che ti punta e ti fa superiorità numerica nello stretto come invece avevano i sassuolesi con Boga e Berardi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Quindi danno tonali per recuperato e rebic no.
Bah??? Una botta blocca rebic? Non ci credo.

La difesa della lazio fa ridere.
I pericoli li creano sull'asse alberto-savic-immobile.

Alberto ha la pubalgia e sms è più pigro di un orso, bisogna prenderli alle spalle perchè dietro non sono fenomenali.
La lazio è la squadra più forte in transizione e se deve giocare sull'avversario ma se trova le linee chiuse non sfonda.
Non mi vergognerei di giocare bassi e con le linee serrate per poi prenderli in contropiede, siamo in emergenza e bisogna fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lazio squadra molto più fisica del sassuolo, tende a venirti a prendere alto, quindi meno uscite dal basso facciamo meglio è.

Dobbiamo cercare lo spazio fra i l'oro centrocampisti e i 3 difensori.

Sono fiducioso ci possiamo appoggiare sul loro gioco.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Speriamo in questa formazione:

Donnarumma
Calabria-Kalulu-Romagnoli-Hernandez
Calhanoglu-Tonali
Saelemaekers-Diaz-Rebic
Leao

Pur con assenze importanti potremmo giocarcela.
Senza Tonali e Rebic invece partiremmo sfavoriti e sarebbe oro un pareggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Lazio squadra molto più fisica del sassuolo, tende a venirti a prendere alto, quindi meno uscite dal basso facciamo meglio è.
> 
> Dobbiamo cercare lo spazio fra i l'oro centrocampisti e i 3 difensori.
> 
> Sono fiducioso ci possiamo appoggiare sul loro gioco.



Si ci concederanno molte ripartenze, ovvero quello che piace a noi. Possiamo fargli molto male.

Quello che temo è la nostra tenuta difensiva perchè loro hanno tanta qualità e tante soluzioni davanti. In linea di principio dovremo impostare una partita simile a quella di Sassuolo, rinunciando per lunghi tratti al possesso palla e giocare sui loro errori in modo aggressivo e organizzato.

Dietro sono molto lenti e deboli negli uno contro uno. Se inneschiamo Leao coi tempi giusti non lo prendono nemmeno in motorino.


----------



## zlatan (22 Dicembre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Speriamo in questa formazione:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria-Kalulu-Romagnoli-Hernandez
> ...



Questa è la formazione migliore ma su Tonali non ci sono molte speranze se davvero è un problema muscolare, mentre per Rebic è diverso visto che era una botta. Alla fine giocheranno Chala e Krunic in mezzo non potrà essere diversamente. La Lazio non vince da 31 anno a San Siro ma applaudiamo comunque ragazzi, hanno costruito un miracolo se pensiamo a Bergamo giusto un anno fa.....


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ci concederanno molte ripartenze, ovvero quello che piace a noi. Possiamo fargli molto male.
> 
> Quello che temo è la nostra tenuta difensiva perchè loro hanno tanta qualità e tante soluzioni davanti. In linea di principio dovremo impostare una partita simile a quella di Sassuolo, rinunciando per lunghi tratti al possesso palla e giocare sui loro errori in modo aggressivo e organizzato.
> 
> Dietro sono molto lenti e deboli negli uno contro uno. Se inneschiamo Leao coi tempi giusti non lo prendono nemmeno in motorino.


Una delle cose di cui ci dobbiamo preoccupare sono le palle inattive, fisicamente ci sovrastano, servirebbero molto le uscite del portiere, andando a coprire la porta vuota Almenocon un paio di giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una delle cose di cui ci dobbiamo preoccupare sono le palle inattive, fisicamente ci sovrastano, servirebbero molto le uscite del portiere, andando a coprire la porta vuota Almenocon un paio di giocatori.



Verissimo. Le assenze di Kessie Kjaer e Ibra pesano tanto in codesto senso.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Dicembre 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Questa è la formazione migliore ma su Tonali non ci sono molte speranze se davvero è un problema muscolare, mentre per Rebic è diverso visto che era una botta. Alla fine giocheranno Chala e Krunic in mezzo non potrà essere diversamente. La Lazio non vince da 31 anno a San Siro ma applaudiamo comunque ragazzi, hanno costruito un miracolo se pensiamo a Bergamo giusto un anno fa.....



La Lazio ha vinto lo scorso anno, sfatando il tabù.
Detto questo, noi è dalla stagione 2015/16, cioè da un Frosinone Milan 2 4, che non vinciamo l'ultima partita prima di Natale. Di più, sempre da quella partita non segnamo, (in ordine, 0 0 con l'Atalanta, 0 2 con l'Atalanta, 0 1 con la Fiorentina nella stagione in cui avevamo il centrocampo a pezzi e giocammo con Calabria mezzala e infine 5 0 con l'Atalanta l'anno scorso). Il tutto è davvero terrificante se pensiamo che 3 partite su 4 sono state giocate in casa. Partita molto simile a quella con la Fiorentina.
Chissà che stavolta non saremo noi a sfatare un piccolo tabù.
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



anche loro hanno fuori Acerbi (cioè mezza difesa), Leiva e Correa. Speriamo ci sia almeno Tonali come da formazioni Sky. La partita è difficile, loro sono in un buon momento, ma sono battibili. Secondo me sarà una partita con tanti gol. Speriamo di farne uno in più noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> anche loro hanno fuori Acerbi (cioè mezza difesa), Leiva e Correa. Speriamo ci sia almeno Tonali come da formazioni Sky. La partita è difficile, loro sono in un buon momento, ma sono battibili. Secondo me sarà una partita con tanti gol. Speriamo di farne uno in più noi.



Buon momento non proprio. Prima della vittoria col Napoli avevano infilato una serie di risultati negativi piuttosto gravi, tra i quali la batosta col Verona e il pareggio col Benevento.

Non affronteremo una Lazio in salute, piuttosto in convalescenza.


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> anche loro hanno fuori Acerbi (cioè mezza difesa), Leiva e Correa. Speriamo ci sia almeno Tonali come da formazioni Sky. La partita è difficile, loro sono in un buon momento, ma sono battibili. Secondo me sarà una partita con tanti gol. Speriamo di farne uno in più noi.



correa sta facendo la rifinitura....quasi sicuramente ci sarà almeno in panca.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Buon momento non proprio. Prima della vittoria col Napoli avevano infilato una serie di risultati negativi piuttosto gravi, tra i quali la batosta col Verona e il pareggio col Benevento.
> 
> Non affronteremo una Lazio in salute, piuttosto in convalescenza.



vero, passa un pò tutto sulla dorsale Luis Alberto-Immobile + Milinkovic. Comunque speriamo bene


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Formazioni da Sky


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



A parte i due mediana, per me questa è la squadra titolare senza Ibra.

Speriamo nei due recuperi.


----------



## Kayl (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A parte i due mediana, per me questa è la squadra titolare senza Ibra.
> 
> Speriamo nei due recuperi.



dimentichi l'assenza di Kjaer.


----------



## Kayl (22 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky


.


----------



## ElDiablo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


Bello li Rebic, forza ragazzi!


----------



## bmb (22 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera la Juve, domani noi. Fine dell'imbattibilità per tutte e 20 le squadre di A. Destino.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stasera la Juve, domani noi. Fine dell'imbattibilità per tutte e 20 le squadre di A. Destino.



Inevitabile. È stato comunque bello.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stasera la Juve, domani noi. Fine dell'imbattibilità per tutte e 20 le squadre di A. Destino.



Peccato perdere il primato , ma comunque i ragazzi si sono impegnati e hanno dato tutto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stasera la Juve, domani noi. Fine dell'imbattibilità per tutte e 20 le squadre di A. Destino.



inevitabile 

è fuori da ogni logica mettere la juve a 10 punti


----------



## unbreakable (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Inutile dire che si deve provare a vincere..loro hanno vinto a milano dopo 20 anni..anno scorso..e noi li abbiamo annichiliti a roma..certo le assenze sono da entrambe le parti..ma vorrei che quanto meno tornassero a vincere tra venti anni a milano


----------



## kekkopot (22 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Spero però che non sia Rebic il centravanti, ma Leao


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Formazioni da Tuttosport


----------



## bmb (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



Anche loro sono senza Leiva e Acerbi, la spina dorsale. Ma le assenze di Kjaer, Kessie e Ibra per noi sono troppo più importanti. Non ce la faremo mai.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



Non la vinciamo ma vi prego pareggiamola in qualche modo. Forza ragazzi.

Speriamo di non farci condizionare dal sorpasso dell'Inter che gioca prima di noi e sarà a +2 quando scenderemo in campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



Non so quanto sia attendibile Tuttosport, ma con questa formazione, se Tonali sta bene, ce la giochiamo certamente.

Theo Rebic e Leao potrebbero massacrare la difesa della Lazio, se si creano i giusti presupposti.

Patric Felipe e Radu... noi abbiamo assenze importanti, ma loro hanno PRESENZE sconcertanti!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Possiamo farcela a battere la Lazio, anche con le assenze, bisogna crederci.


----------



## mark (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



Inutile nasconderlo, Immobile, Milinkovic e Luis Alberto contro Kalulu, Romagnoli ed un centrocampo senza Kessie e con Krunic saranno un bel problema. Speriamo di fare un goal subito come con il Sassuolo e poi di riuscire a diffenderci bene. Sarà durissima anche solo pareggiare, ma ce la possiamo fare.


----------



## shevchampions (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



Speriamo davvero di riuscire a schierare questi 11. A me, a parte 3-4 giocatori, la Lazio non piace; non sono così pessimista come molti altri. Lazzari, Patric, Marusic a Radu potrebbero soffrire pesantemente i nostri esterni alti e bassi + Leao. Certamente bisognerà giocare al 100%, ma non è cosa che mi preoccupa con questi ragazzi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



Con il 3-5-2 Rebic, Leao e Theo li fanno a fette li dietro. Bisogna vedere se la difesa regge.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport


Nonostante le assenze mi girerebbero parecchio se stasera vedessimo la prima sconfitta ed il sorpasso delle melme. Roba da mandarmi di traverso il Natale. 

Speriamo bene.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ma no, intanto o accade oggi o la prossima giornata.. il nostro obiettivo è la champion, il loro lo scudetto. non ci vedo nulla di male


Sì concordo, però per un po' mi girerebbero comunque.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



.


----------



## bmb (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia attendibile Tuttosport, ma con questa formazione, se Tonali sta bene, ce la giochiamo certamente.
> 
> Theo Rebic e Leao potrebbero massacrare la difesa della Lazio, se si creano i giusti presupposti.
> 
> Patric Felipe e Radu... noi abbiamo assenze importanti, ma loro hanno PRESENZE sconcertanti!!!



Da altre parti danno Hoedt titolare (pronuncia oooe, tipico suono onomatopeico dei conati di vomito).


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia attendibile Tuttosport, ma con questa formazione, se Tonali sta bene, ce la giochiamo certamente.
> 
> Theo Rebic e Leao potrebbero massacrare la difesa della Lazio, se si creano i giusti presupposti.
> 
> Patric Felipe e Radu... noi abbiamo assenze importanti, ma loro hanno PRESENZE sconcertanti!!!



Hai ragione, ma il vero problema è krunic che deve marcare una bestia come milinkovic.


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Dietri questi ballano. Forza raga.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



A centrocampo sarà una battaglia per i nostri, loro hanno qualità e quantità con Alberto e Milinkovic. Speriamo che la nostra difesa regga, in contropiede possiamo fargliene pure 4 se saremo cinici e non sprecheremo l'impossibile come accaduto certe volte


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Avrei preferito Calabria a centrocampo al posto di Krunic.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Speriamo krunic sia messo solo ad uomo su uno della Lazio e che in fase di possesso la tocchi mai la palla.
Non vedo altro utilizzo per lui che attaccarsi come una mosca ad Alberto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo krunic sia messo solo ad uomo su uno della Lazio e che in fase di possesso la tocchi mai la palla.
> Non vedo altro utilizzo per lui che attaccarsi come una mosca ad Alberto.



Comunque la Lazio tolti Savic e Alberto ha una rosa assolutamente normale..Immobile purtroppo è un cecchiono in serie a e questo spesso gli leva castagne dal fuoco..inutile nascondersi, avere uno che garantisce ogni anno 25 gol in campionato è tanta roba


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Lazio tolti Savic e Alberto ha una rosa assolutamente normale..Immobile purtroppo è un cecchiono in serie a e questo spesso gli leva castagne dal fuoco..inutile nascondersi, avere uno che garantisce ogni anno 25 gol in campionato è tanta roba



La lazio è una squadra equilibrata con 3-4 buoni/ottimi giocatori.
C'è da dire che le partite più belle le gioca quando trova spazi e campo da attaccare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La lazio è una squadra equilibrata con 3-4 buoni/ottimi giocatori.
> C'è da dire che le partite più belle le gioca quando trova spazi e campo da attaccare.



Infatti stasera per me sarà bella per chi guarda..


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti stasera per me sarà bella per chi guarda..



Non dobbiamo assolutamente permettergli di giocarci sopra.
Gli lascerei pure la palla stasera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non dobbiamo assolutamente permettergli di giocarci sopra.
> Gli lascerei pure la palla stasera.



Esatto..anche se noi non siamo propriamente una squadra abituata a lasciare gli avversari fare volume nella nostra metacampo..non vorrei finissimo per abbassarci troppo..
Comunque davanti abbiamo tutto per fargli male, se Leao è in serata...

Poi oh, sarebbe anche ora che Ante tornasse a segnare


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi per vincere fondamentale la concentrazione in difesa


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non dobbiamo assolutamente permettergli di giocarci sopra.
> Gli lascerei pure la palla stasera.



Anche io ma temo che succederà proprio il contrario...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche io ma temo che succederà proprio il contrario...



Pioli già col Sassuolo, viste le assenze, ha giocato più basso è prudente. Credo farà altrettanto stasera.


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pioli già col Sassuolo, viste le assenze, ha giocato più basso è prudente. Credo farà altrettanto stasera.



Si ma il Sassuolo è una squadra che per sua natura attacca, oltre al fatto di essere passati subiti in vantaggio. Lo avevamo già fatto anche contro l'Inter. La Lazio invece non verrà mai ad attaccarti ma ti aspetterà nella sua metà campo per partire in contropiede.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma il Sassuolo è una squadra che per sua natura attacca, oltre al fatto di essere passati subiti in vantaggio. Lo avevamo già fatto anche contro l'Inter. La Lazio invece non verrà mai ad attaccarti ma ti aspetterà nella sua metà campo per partire in contropiede.



Noi dovremo fare altrettanto, e abbiamo armi migliori di loro per farlo. Alla peggio ci scappa uno scialbo pareggio.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Tuttosport



Ci vuole il miracolo dei miracoli dove vogliamo andare con Krunic


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

*UFFICIALI

**Milan, 4-2-3-1: Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Krunic; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic; Leao
*
*Lazio, 3-5-2: Reina; Patric, Luiz Felipe, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic, Escalante, Luis Alberto, Marusic; Correa, Immobile*


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> **Milan, 4-2-3-1: Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Krunic; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic; Leao
> *
> *Lazio, 3-5-2: Reina; Patric, Luiz Felipe, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic, Escalante, Luis Alberto, Marusic; Correa, Immobile*


Speriamo Leao la metta nel sette e Gigio pari anche i sassi.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

*.*


----------



## @[email protected] (23 Dicembre 2020)

A conti fatti quanti titolari gli mancano perché a sentire Mr Inzaghi senior a malapena riuscivano a schierarne 11


----------



## sunburn (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Noi dovremo fare altrettanto, e abbiamo armi migliori di loro per farlo. Alla peggio ci scappa uno scialbo pareggio.



Dipende da quanta benzina abbiamo. Confrontando le formazioni, se siamo almeno all’80% della condizione, possiamo tranquillamente prenderli a sculacciate.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanta benzina abbiamo. Confrontando le formazioni, se siamo almeno all’80% della condizione, possiamo tranquillamente prenderli a sculacciate.



Assolutamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ora è importante non farsi prendere dalla frenesia di rincorrere l'Inter e regalare così ampi spazi alle loro ripartenze


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> **Milan, 4-2-3-1: Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Krunic; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic; Leao
> *
> *Lazio, 3-5-2: Reina; Patric, Luiz Felipe, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic, Escalante, Luis Alberto, Marusic; Correa, Immobile*



Ha pianto due giorni e gli manca solo Acerbi, scandaloso sto piangina


----------



## unbreakable (23 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ha pianto due giorni e gli manca solo Acerbi, scandaloso sto piangina



In difesa non sono nulla di speciale..bisogna farne uno in più..


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> **Milan, 4-2-3-1: Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Krunic; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic; Leao
> *
> *Lazio, 3-5-2: Reina; Patric, Luiz Felipe, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic, Escalante, Luis Alberto, Marusic; Correa, Immobile*



Occhio a Fascio Reina.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

con un pari nerazzurri avremmo potuto anche pareggiare,ora serve provare a vincere.
meritiamo di restare davanti fino al 2021


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Dicembre 2020)

Forza Milan!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> con un pari nerazzurri avremmo potuto anche pareggiare,ora serve provare a vincere.
> meritiamo di restare davanti fino al 2021



Più che dell'Inter, occhio alle spalle. In caso di vittoria Napoli potenzialmente siamo a pari punti


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non la vinceremo mai
Sono contentissimo se pareggiamo non mi importa nulla di quelli là 
Forza Milan


----------



## malos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque vada orgoglioso di voi.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Dicembre 2020)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Su Leao un placcaggio quasi da rugby


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bello questo blocco su Leao, che ovviamente non è fallo. Vero arbitro?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Su leao un placcaggio quasi da rugby



Gia si capisce la direzione...
Anche ora non voleva fischiare il fallo su Calha


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma da dove è uscito sto Escalante?'


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che sgroppata di Kalulu!!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissima giocata di Kalulu


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ottimo break di Kalulu.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma sto kalulu?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Prendesse mai la porta la turca.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

grande Kalulu alla Baresi,il turco sciupa tutto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che bravo Kalulu!
Rebic fa la giocata un po troppo complicata penso. Leao sul primo mi sembrava in buona posizione


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Kalulu.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

La turca 34 tiri in porta e zero goal in Serie A nel 2020/2021.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Buon inizio comunque


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma da dove è uscito sto Escalante?'



si lagnava ogni volta che fosse sempre infortunato,ora vediamo


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sto Lazzari è fastidioso come una zanzara


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

turca drizza il piede santiddio........


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Quando c'è un millimetro che ci frega facciamo sempre gol (poi annullato). Quando invece l'occasione è buona non la buttiamo dentro. 
Col Sassuolo gol di Calhanoglu annullato per un millimetro, oggi da occasione molto simile il turco la spara fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Anteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooooooool

non ci credo,goal da angolo !!!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

*Gooooooooooooooooollllllllll

Rebiccccccccccc*


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Antone Rebic!!! Dai!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Finalmente Ante!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gran GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grande gol.
Ottimo inizio.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grande Rebiiiiiic


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

evvvvvvvvvaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'assassino!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fascio Reina battuto


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Marusic marca alla Romagnoli!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gol giusto dopo un ottimo inizio. Avanti


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

bravo camerata,ti voglio sempre in ritardo nei tuffi oggi


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sto cesso di Marucoso stava facendo un mega gol


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gran passaggio Kalulu! Avvio impressionante


----------



## UDG (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grandi. Vai cosi


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria è veloce ma l'ha bruciato


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come da tradizione, su DAZN si tifa contro.
Pardo esaltato dal contropiede di Marusic.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic che errore orripilante che aveva fatto nel primo controllo


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Cesso di Krunic.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma sto Lazzari ancora in giro? Non è quel bidone accostato ogni volta ai tempi del Cagliari con Allegri?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Adesso però non iniziamo ad abbassarci come al solito


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

E nzola continua a segnare


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rigoreeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

*Rigore!!!!*


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bah non c'è, ora lo toglie


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Nooooooo


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non rompere le palle Patrick


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

che c'entra la mano ?
il rigore è il fallaccio andandogli addosso
non è che puoi amputare le gambe dopo che uno tira


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non mi sembra rigore.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Contentissimo per Rebic.
Importante averlo sbloccato. 
Adesso sarà sofferenza totale.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic che somaro.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non si possono sbagliare queste occasioni! Bisogna tirare da lì!

Questo ce lo annullano secondo me


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Cosa ha sbagliato Rebic


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non rompere le palle Fascio Reina


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Lazzari ancora in giro? Non è quel bidone accostato ogni volta ai tempi del Cagliari con Allegri?



No, è un ex Spal, quello del Cagliari era Andrea, attualmente 36enne al Vigor Senigallia


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rigore netto dai, poche balle.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

*Gooooooooollllllllllll

Calhanogluuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

non abbiamo i due rigoristi,vai Cala come in Portogallo !


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Calhaaaaaaaaaa

Non c'era questo secondo me, verremo massacrati


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

E andianooooooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Seeeeee


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

E due! Avanti ragazzi così!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

sembra inesistente


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andiamoooo!!!! 2-0

Ma attenzione, manca ancora tantissimo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

goooooaaaallllllll


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Lazzari ancora in giro? Non è quel bidone accostato ogni volta ai tempi del Cagliari con Allegri?



Ahahahahah no no quello era il feticcio di Allegri.

Questo è bravo


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bene finora.
Rebic troppi tocchi, ma importante che si sia sbloccato.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

bravo ancora camerata Reina,spiazzato


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Adesso continuiamo a giocare a pallone però


----------



## sion (23 Dicembre 2020)

Anche oggi fatti almeno due gol, ancora è lunggissimaaaaa


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque sul rigore grande recupero del turco e gran filtrante di Saele.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Visto che li Juventini gia parlano di rigore inventato.

Entrambi cronisti del DAZN tedesco dicono che é un rigore nettissimo e che con un po di sfortuna Patric poteva anche spaccare la tibia a Rebic. Entrata idiota.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Theo è svenuto su Lazzari come se gli avesse dato una coltellata. A stento lo tocca


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo già segnato 50 gol, impressionante.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sembra nel replay che l'arbitro faccia segno non del fallo di mano ma per l'intervento sulle gambe a Rebic.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

E altri due gol anche oggi.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Azz, rivedendo il replay il rigore è inventato. L'ha preso in faccia...


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu è un regista in difesa


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Io mi sono concentrato sulla mano, invece è stato fischiato il fallo.
Ora sì che mi tornano i conti.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il pressing offensivo è fantastico fino ad ora


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> che c'entra la mano ?
> il rigore è il fallaccio andandogli addosso
> non è che puoi amputare le gambe dopo che uno tira



dopo 10 minuti a dazn:

"sembra sia stato fischiato il fallo dopo" 

ma va ?
ridicoli


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come previsto. Con questa formazione non ho paura di nessuno nonostante le assenze.

Abbiamo di gran lunga l'attacco più forte del campionato.
Per fermare Rebic Leao e Theo non bastano 6 giocatori.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fantastico Rebic, è praticamente sceso a fare il terzino.

Preziosissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pier Pardo anticipa che nel post partita rivedranno il rigore all'infinito


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ah beh il fallo su rebic c'è, dritto sulle gambe

Ora Donnarumma problemi muscolari...


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

e porca di quella miseria lorda

Donnarumma infortunato

ci manca solo Tatarusanu con l'altra romana pure


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pier Pardo anticipa che nel post partita rivedranno il rigore all'infinito



Ridicolo sto unto e bisunto


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

No vabbé, non ci credo... Gigio rotto.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ora anche da fermi si infortunano?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fascio Reina ha i guanti con nome e cognome. Su sfondo nero, ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Si ma non dracula dai.. meglio Saluda Andonio


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Basta con sti infortuni. BASTA. Per dio


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Si ma basta appoggiarsi su Donnarumma se non è al meglio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sta Lazie cmq è una squadretta


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sti laziesi chiedono rigore sempre, un classico


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Buahhahajaj ma che rigore vogliono lol


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che vuole sto Correa?!?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Scorreggia


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rigore...


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

il fattore bergamasco dice di buttare la palla fuori per far vedere il var.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

ma che rigore è dai...........


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Un classico. Con la Lazio la var è a chiamata. Rigore ridicolo


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come fa essere rigore???? A parte che non ci arrivava ma comunque kalulu manco lo aveva visto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se vabbé, il solito rigore involontario...


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

rigore ridicolo


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma dai... che sfortuna è?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

ahahahahhahahahahahaha

ridicolo


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma cosa cacchio ha fischiato???


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sara rigore, gia per evitare le polemiche.


Per i cronisti DAZN Germania non é rigore comunque.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma no che sfiga...


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

Noooooooo

aveva fatto una PARATONA con il suo solito tiro in basso a destra


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gol di sto cesso di Lupo Alberto su rigore parato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che rigore è? Pestone involontario


----------



## R41D3N (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che rigore è?


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ci sta il rigore, gli prende il tallone.
Ma che gol da polli però, sveglia cavolo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che sfiga assurda


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Eh attenzione adesso...


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma dai cristo. Gol su ribattuta PD.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

non ci credo


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

partita riaperta dal nulla,ora si gasano questi porci


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Va beh finita


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quanto si gasano sti maiali di dazn


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mai una serata tranquilla, che palle.


----------



## mark (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sulla ribattuta no però, bisogna svegliarsiiiii


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Per me il rigore è palesemente inventato. Non si può dare un rigore del genere.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

i compagni tutti a dormire,quante volte capita che segna uno di testa su un rigore parato ?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rigore ridicolo dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Attenzione ora, passaggio a vuoto


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque Kalulu bravissimo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria totalmente in balia di Marusic


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2020)

I soliti sfigati.
Tiri deviati, rigori che finiscono sulla traversa, una sfiga immane.

Già sappiamo come finirà.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che rigore si è andato ad inventare dai... Non esiste questa roba


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rigore ridicolo e lo ha pure riguardato sto cesso


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori Correa e sprecano un cambio, bene.


----------



## LukeLike (23 Dicembre 2020)

Angolo del rigore regalato da Gigio che poi ha fatto una prodezza..


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque con la Lazio vale la var a chiamata, da sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se avessimo evitato il 2-1 sarebbero morti psicologicamente invece abbiamo preso il contraccolpo noi.

Eh ma al Milan va sempre tutto bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Maledetto Correa. NOn poteva infortunarsi prima del rigore? Con noi sempre decisivo


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori quel cane simulatore di Correa.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio a sto Turco


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque con la Lazio vale la var a chiamata, da sempre.


Immobile e Inzaghino sono i maestri piangina...


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

A volte Theo fa cose incomprensibili


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milinkovic sta mangiando Theo cmq


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic in pratica non sta giocando.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Calabria totalmente in balia di Marusic



Sono d'accordo, Saelemaekers dovrebbe dargli una mano, sulla nostra destra Marusic ci buca sempre in velocità.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2020)

Perchè smettiamo di giocare ogni volta che facciamo 2 gol?


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Krunic in pratica non sta giocando.


Considerando che la regala tutte le volte è meglio così. È veramente un cesso incredibile.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Considerando che la regala tutte le volte è meglio così. È veramente un cesso incredibile.



Ma quanto è inutile?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Male male ora


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non giochiamo più


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Così è dura reggere fino al 45'


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Certo che Tonali si fa certe dormite


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Stiamo giocando in 10. Mettete un palo al posto di krunic


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non abbiamo un centrocampo.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perchè smettiamo di giocare ogni volta che facciamo 2 gol?



Sempre così, SEMPRE. E' una cosa incomprensibile


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2020)

Essendo individualmente meno efficaci, assenza di Kessie e leggerezza difensiva di Leao, la squadra risulta più scollata del solito.


----------



## R41D3N (23 Dicembre 2020)

Eravamo partiti benissimo, situazione ideale sul 2-0 ma come al solito ci facciamo male da soli. Calcio d'angolo regalato da Donnarumma sul tiro di Correa da cui nasce un rigore assolutamente inventato. Mai visto dare un fallo del genere in area di rigore.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Stiamo solo spazzando


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic è veramente osceno comunque.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Santo Dio Theo...


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Vabbè è un mostro


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grande Theo.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ringraziamo il Var per il rigore osceno che ha rivitalizzato una squadra palesemente abbatuta e buttato giù noi. Sempre bene si gira con queste M di Roma. Ancora mi girano per il rigore contro dato con i loro cugini...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

sto ancora bruciando per il gol che abbiam preso. un sunto di sfiga incredibile


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Di sto passo lo prendiamo


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Male oggi Leao


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Saele mannaggia, rebic era in porta


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il rigore ci ha buttati giù.
Un crollo mentale preoccupante.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Attenzione a sto cesso di Krunic che non finisce la partita


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

dai fate sto 3o. che dietro fanno vomitare.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Dobbiamo cercare il modo di sbolognare krunic a gennaio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic da togliere il prima possibile. Prima fuoriposizione e poi un fallo bruttissimo


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Krunic, lasciaci anche in 10 *******.


----------



## kipstar (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rade fa fatica


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che goffo Calabria...


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'ha spinto a calabria


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic non finisce la partita


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Per favore, mettete chiunque al posto di Krunic. Un primavera, una sedia, CHIUNQUE.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come fa a non ammonire ed espellere Patric? Assurdo.

Di Bello solito arbitro protagonista


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

'Sto Di Bello vuol fare il fenomeno. Maledetto.


----------



## sion (23 Dicembre 2020)

Togliere krunic, scalare chala e entri diaz


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi molto male Saelemaekers


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Saele c'ha i piedi al contrario. E' forte fino alle caviglie


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissima palla di Chala.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il belga le sta sbagliando tutte, si svegli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Saelemaekers ha sbagliato *ogni* passaggio che ha fatto dopo il gran assist a Rebic


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori salecoso malissimo


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao passeggia


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Forse vale la pena mettere il turco di fianco a Tonali e Diaz in trequarti e liberarsi di Krunic....


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

manca poca qualità per farne 5. 

dai dai dobbiamo fare il 3o assolutamente!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo una squadra giovane che corre tanto spende tanto e non è fatta per mettere le partite in ghiaccio. Per questo non possiamo lottare per lo scudetto


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Leao passeggia


Oggi è in versione Niang...


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che vuole ciro


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic andrebbe sostituito.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Qua Krunic rischia ancora..........


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori Krunic!!!! Basta. Osceno


Ho visto ora su Sportmediaset. Patric nemmeno ammonito? Dopo l'entrata killer e l'ostruzione sulla punizione?!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Vincerla oggi con Krunic in quel ruolo così importante sarebbe un miracolo sportivo


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2020)

dai dentro Diaz e Chala scala a centrocampo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic stava facendo la stessa cosa del Celtic. Che imbarazzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'assistente a 1 metro vede rimessa laterale, l'arbitro a 10 metri vede fallo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rotto Donnarumma


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

che punizione regalata dal sosia di gigi di maio

bisogna serrare le fila nella ripresa,dal 2-1 ci siamo spenti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'ennesimo arbitro che vuole fare il protagonista, tutti a noi


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Donnarumma ancora a farfalle


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Male dopo il gol preso.
Bisogna riprendere in mano un po' il gioco o il secondo ce lo fanno, siamo continuamente sotto pressione.


----------



## Baba (23 Dicembre 2020)

Preghiamo di non subirne più. Sarà dura


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo smesso di giocare corto.
Tutte queste palle lunghe ci ammazzano.


----------



## atomiko (23 Dicembre 2020)

Male anche Saele oggi, sta sbagliando tutto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rotto Donnarumma



Giustamente, Lukaku ha quasi lo stesso minutaggio di Donnarumma nonostante sia un portiere e ovviamente si rompe Donnarumma mentre quel sacco di letame sempre sano come un pesce nonostante giochi in un ruolo dispendiosissimo (specie per come lo interpreta lui) e abbia sei anni in più? Ma è rotto davvero? Perché nell’intervallo ho staccato DAZN, lo riaccenderò tra un po’. Troppa tensione.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Spero almeno nel pareggio c'è grande rischio che finisca malissimo


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mamma diletta


----------



## WeedoMilan (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma lo diciamo che con la squadra al completo staremmo vincendo 5 a 0 ?
La Lazio ha una transizione ottima e gioca benissimo, eh, sia chiaro, però noi col centrocampo al top riusciremmo anche a gestire con più tranquillità, speriamo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il rigore dato alla Lazio è qualcosa di vergognoso. Ma poi a sfortuna stiamo pagando troppo tra Parma, Verona ed ora Lazio. Grigio aveva fatto il miracolo eh. La Lazio è una squadra di m. la stiamo facendo sembrare il Barca di Guardiola.
Leao oggi non c'è, Saele osceno, Krunic Vabbe. Stiamo giocando in 8 contro 11.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mah, qua la vedo male. Arbitro esaltato che ha riaperto la partita con un rigore inventato. Partita che sta diventando sporca. Per me finisce che alla Lazio arriva un altro rigore per un'ingenuitá dei nostri. 

Metterei dentro Diaz per Krunic con il turco che scala a cc e Casti per Saele e poi speriamo di salvarci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Ma lo diciamo che con la squadra al completo staremmo vincendo 5 a 0 ?
> La Lazio ha una transizione ottima e gioca benissimo, eh, sia chiaro, però noi col centrocampo al top riusciremmo anche a gestire con più tranquillità, speriamo



Mancano Kessie e Bennacer che sono la nostra spina dorsale del centrocampo, manca Kjaer, manca Ibra, a loro solo Acerbi, di che stiamo parlando.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

in ripartenza possiamo farne anche 4 a questi disperati punto su casticasti per un bel natale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che primo tempo strano

Dominio totale per 20 minuti
Dopo rigore per la Lazio (ci puo stare, ma é una decisione molto dura)
Gol subito in modo rocambolesco dopo la parata di Donnarumma
Siamo totalmente spariti dal campo, un esempio lampante é Saele che prima giocava benissimo e poi da un secondo al altro ha iniziato a sbagliare *tutto*
Domnio totale della Lazio. Centrocampo - come era purtroppo chiaro - con tantissimi problemi e senza filtro.
Problema principale: Krunic. Ragazzi, questo quasi si é fatto espellere con un altro rigore possibile (a dir la verita per me era una punizione a due nel area). Spesso fuori posizione e in ritardo, gia ammonito. Deve uscire subito.
Siamo in vantaggio ma mentalmente sembra di essere su un 0-2.


Ma una cosa che mi fa proprio incavolare: Patric nemmeno ammonito. Questo commetto 1000 falli a partita, un ammonizione sarebbe molto pesante. Invece Di Bello lo ha graziato due volte.

Benissimo invece Kalulu (sul rigore ingenuo/sfortunato). Sembra lui il leader invece di Romagnoli.


----------



## WeedoMilan (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Spero almeno nel pareggio c'è grande rischio che finisca malissimo



Un po’ troppo tragico, magari perdiamo ( ed anche di tanto ) ma di fatto, non hanno avuto tutte ste occasioni nitide, anzi


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque i dati positivi sono Kalulu che sta crescendo ad un livello impressionante e Chalanoglu che stasera sta tenendo in piedi mezza squadra. 
Bravi Rebic e Hernandez.
Peccato che tra Tonali e Krunic in 2 non riescano a farne uno buono.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Giustamente, Lukaku ha quasi lo stesso minutaggio di Donnarumma nonostante sia un portiere e ovviamente si rompe Donnarumma mentre quel sacco di letame sempre sano come un pesce nonostante giochi in un ruolo dispendiosissimo (specie per come lo interpreta lui) e abbia sei anni in più? Ma è rotto davvero? Perché nell’intervallo ho staccato DAZN, lo riaccenderò tra un po’. Troppa tensione.



si è rialzato,ma non sta benissimo.
bisogna vedere se stringe i denti


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao ha bisogno di segnare sempre altrimenti svanisce


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fantastico inizio, abbacinante.
Poi siamo cascati nella loro trappola, come temo, ci attirano da Reina e facciamo un pressing inesistente , ci superano con niente andando in superiorità numerica un fracasso di volte.
Che non abbian fatto 2 a 2 testimonia come la linea maginot, l'ultimo baluardo difensivo, regga ancora bene, anche per merito degli anticipi eccellenti di Kalulu mentre il capitone mulinava come sempre le sue mani e la sua testa quadrata, (il fallo finale mi ha fatto imbufalire, ma cosa lo spingi che è ad 1cm dalla linea laterale? ma c'hai proprio il vizio??)

Il rigore è stato una furbata di Correa, perchè è lui che allarga la gamba in un punto inensato mentre Kalulu cammina e guarda la palla.

DAi forza ragazzi, oggi è DURISSIMA.


----------



## Kaw (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se vinciamo questa è del miracoloso, stiamo soffrendo tanto la loro fisicità, quanto manca Kessiè


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il rigore Lazio è scandaloso.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori Krunic dentro Orco Diaz nella tre quarti ed il turco spostato a mezz'ala

Fuori anche salesecoso


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma davvero in primavera non c'è uno meglio di Krunic? È meglio giocare in 10 direttamente. Con lui in campo rischi di finire comunque in 10 e con un rigore contro santo dio.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oppure mettiamo Krunic avanti e Chalanoglu dietro.
Fra l'altro, prima di emergere finalmente da due anni di anonimato, Chala esibiva il suo colpo migliore nel tackle scivolato.
Lasciamo le zolle centrali liberissime.
Serve fare altri gol


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ripeto che quel rigore fischiato è una vergogna per il calcio dai.
Oltre questo, si deve svegliare prima di tutto Leao, poi Saele e la chiudiamo. Ma se non si svegliano questi 2 è dura.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Dopo il loro gol stiamo soffrendo troppo, troppo. 
Sfigatissimi su quel rigore. E ovviamente i pali ci odiano. 
Davanti potevamo fare di più. Saelemaekers sta gestendo malissimo il pallone. Potevamo creare almeno un paio di occasioni da gol e invece abbiamo perso palla


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu impressionante.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

La vedo troppo dura. Praticamente impossibile sfangarla.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ripeto che quel rigore fischiato è una vergogna per il calcio dai.
> Oltre questo, si deve svegliare prima di tutto Leao, poi Saele e la chiudiamo. Ma se non si svegliano questi 2 è dura.



Rigore scandaloso.


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il rigore Lazio è scandaloso.



Stavo mangiando e ho perso un pezzo...l'ha dato l'arbitro e poi è stato richiamo dal var o l'ha dato il var?


----------



## WeedoMilan (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mancano Kessie e Bennacer che sono la nostra spina dorsale del centrocampo, manca Kjaer, manca Ibra, a loro solo Acerbi, di che stiamo parlando.



A me sembra abbastanza evidente, darei dei meriti anche a Kalulu che sta reggendo per due, visto che Tonali sta coprendo la voragine chiamatasi “ Krunic “ 
La stanno buttando sulla fisicità, che ci manca proprio oggi con le assenze di Kessie, Kjear, Ibra e Bennacer che sono tutti giocatori atleticamente sopra la media


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo smesso di giocare corto.
> Tutte queste palle lunghe ci ammazzano.



Non si puo regalare palla sempre, Leao di testa é veramente imbarazzante. Pazzesco come nessuno si muova, vediamo ma continuando cosi tra 15 minuti diventa durissima fisicamente. Pioli deve cambiare qualcosa, vediamo che si inventa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fiori Krunic, dentro Diaz con Chala dietro. 
Fuori Saele dentro Hauge o Castillejo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Stavo mangiando e ho perso un pezzo...l'ha dato l'arbitro e poi è stato richiamo dal var o l'ha dato il var?



L'intera Lazio ha richiesto l'intervento del var, la direttiva in questo caso è che per la Lazio la var è a richiesta


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Stavo mangiando e ho perso un pezzo...l'ha dato l'arbitro e poi è stato richiamo dal var o l'ha dato il var?



Appena la palla é uscita é andato a vederlo alla VAR, non é chiaro se lo hanno chiamato o lo é andato a rivedere da solo. Nell'immediato non l'ha dato.


----------



## WeedoMilan (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kalulu impressionante.



L’assist a Leao ad inizio partita è stato qualcosa di mai visto, che io ricordi, da quando c’erano Nesta e Silva


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> si è rialzato,ma non sta benissimo.
> bisogna vedere se stringe i denti



Invece Lukaku le giocherà tutte quest’anno e pure l’anno prossimo, ovviamente, senza mai infortuni né cali di condizione.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Stavo mangiando e ho perso un pezzo...l'ha dato l'arbitro e poi è stato richiamo dal var o l'ha dato il var?



Opera del var.
Pestone involontario senza arrecare danno .
Una roba .... boh...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2020)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Appena la palla é uscita é andato a vederlo alla VAR, non é chiaro se lo hanno chiamato o lo é andato a rivedere da solo. Nell'immediato non l'ha dato.



Anche perché è un rigore vergognoso.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> L’assist a Leao ad inizio partita è stato qualcosa di mai visto, che io ricordi, da quando c’erano Nesta e Silva



È una bestia.


----------



## Manue (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non mi va giù il rigore dato alla Lazio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Vergognoso il rigore dato alla Lazio, veramente una cosa indecente ma nessuno dirà nulla


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2020)

c'è da soffrire. col cuore gli ultimi 45 minuti del 2020 e poi ci abbracciamo


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)

é Correa che mette il piede in un punto senza senso mentre Kalulu cammina guardando il pallone, rigore assurdo.
Ma pure quello su Rebic mi è parso generoso, non ho capito cosa abbia fischiato.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se non facciamo il terzo non la vinciamo. Bisogna entrare come a inizio primo tempo e buttarla dentro. Se ci facciamo schiacciare come negli ultimi minuti non va bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> A me sembra abbastanza evidente, darei dei meriti anche a Kalulu che sta reggendo per due, visto che Tonali sta coprendo la voragine chiamatasi “ Krunic “
> La stanno buttando sulla fisicità, che ci manca proprio oggi con le assenze di Kessie, Kjear, Ibra e Bennacer che sono tutti giocatori atleticamente sopra la media



Infatti temo che Tonali continuando cosi sara morto in campo verso il 70'. Urge togliere Krunic subito. 

Si sapeva che era scarso, senza ruolo in questa squadra, ma oggi é proprio la dimostrazione che non esiste scelta peggiore di lui. Non é che ci aspettiamo una prestazione da fenomeno, ma un pallone perso in area di rigore nostra, un ammonizione assurda per quanto ignorante e pericolosa e un altra entrata che poteva risultare in un espulsione ed un secondo rigore sono troppi errori individuali clamorosi per 45 minuti.


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Opera del var.
> Pestone involontario senza arrecare danno .
> Una roba .... boh...



Va beh ma su una cosa del genere il var mai nella vita può intervenire....mica é un grave errore...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vergognoso il rigore dato alla Lazio, veramente una cosa indecente ma nessuno dirà nulla



Ovvio, anzi, si parlerà solo del nostro


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2020)

A Dazn Pardo ha detto che è stato proprio Inzaghi a chiedere ai suoi di buttare la palla fuori. Sapeva già che essendo frignoni l'arbitro sarebbe andato a vedere un contatto farlocco ed assurdo.
Che vergogna, che schifo, che vomito.


----------



## kipstar (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rigore dato alla Lazio quantomeno discutibile. 
Ricordo che la var dovrebbe intervenire per chiaro ed evidente errore grossolano....


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A Dazn Pardo ha detto che è stato proprio Inzaghi a chiedere ai suoi di buttare la palla fuori. Sapeva già che essendo frignoni l'arbitro sarebbe andato a vedere un contatto farlocco ed assurdo.
> Che vergogna, che schifo, che vomito.


Il Re dei Piangina, veramente un piccolo grande infame.


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Con Ibra e Kessie questi li avremmo massacrati.
Bravo davvero Sandrino oggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Si ma krunic spero venga sostituito presto, è ammonito occhio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ogni minuti che passa con Krunic ancora in campo é una follia. Un gioco col fuoco.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao non deve rientrare, deve dare l'appoggio per far salire la squadra


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il giallo a Krunic dovrebbe far preoccupare Pioli. Intanto Inzaghi é gia passato ai ripari.. fuori Escalante.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Figurati se ci arrivava...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Cosa ha sbagliato Romagnoli, incredibile (anche se mi sembrava in fuorigioco)




AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si ma krunic spero venga sostituito presto, è ammonito occhio



Inzaghi ha tolto proprio l'unico centrocampista ammonito della Lazio - Escalante.

Con Di Bello si sa che si vedono decisioni...severe


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come si fa a non fare uscire krunic?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

E quando mai Romagna mia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao si é messo le ciabatte nel intervallo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mi avessero detto poco fa che con queste assenze avremmo lottato con una Lazio in grande spolvero non ci avrei creduto.

Ma adesso siamo avanti e dello sforzo non mi accontento. Vorrei il risultato


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao....


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cosa ha sbagliato Romagnoli, incredibile (anche se mi sembrava in fuorigioco)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quello era Lo Bello, quello della fatal Verona.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Proprio oggi forse la peggior prestazione stagionale di Calabria. Sta soffrendo da cani in difesa e in avanti butta solo palloni a caso. Speriamo che si svegli


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Leao si é messo le ciabatte nel intervallo?



Sta guardando la tv della Var, se portare la ps5 negli spogliatoi e collegarla allo schermo


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma alzano sempre il braccio?sempre?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Saele non azzecca un passaggio


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sto belga... Due robe eccezionali e poi una boiata...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Quello era Lo Bello, quello della fatal Verona.



Nomen est omen. 
Mi riferivo al fatto che Di Bello in 6 partite di Serie A ha gia assegnato la bellezza di 5 rigori. Oggi si é gia superato e siamo a 7 partite con 7 rigori.
Questo quando vede un tocco da subito rigore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che vaccata leaoooooo

Squadre lunghissime comunque


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Niang


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che stanno combinando?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma cosa fanno in 4 vs 4


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pochissima lucidità dei nostri... 

Servono cambi. 

Oggi secondo me Diaz con gli spazi si troverebbe bene


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Niente Niang è proprio ignorante


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Saelemaekers oggi è da picchiare


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pochissima lucidità dei nostri...



Superficialità


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ci siamo mangiati due contropiedi, svegliaaaaaaa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ibra spaccava la porta in queste situazioni. Quanto stanno sbagliando sotto porta


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Nomen est omen.
> Mi riferivo al fatto che Di Bello in 6 partite di Serie A ha gia assegnato la bellezza di 5 rigori. Oggi si é gia superato e siamo a 7 partite con 7 rigori.
> Questo quando vede un tocco da subito rigore.



Pardon, credevo avessi confuso i nomi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Passaggio orendo di Calhanoglu e tocco ancora piu orrendo di Saele. Incredibile.

Abbiamo buttato nel cesso tre contropiedi che normalmente dovrebbero essere 2-3 gol.



Solo ha scritto:


> Pochissima lucidità dei nostri...


.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

2-2...


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come si fa


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pareggio ampiamente nell'aria. Scontato dopo l1-2


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Eccoci qua. PD


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lo sapevo che finiva così...


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio che ora rischiamo di perderla


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

non ci si può far recuperare due goal così dai. È allucinante


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Dopo che abbiamo sprecato tre contropiedi in superiorità numerica


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

E che due balle...
Sprechiamo un sacco ed ecco che ci fanno gol


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Dai Pioli, sveglia. Dentro Diaz e Casti.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Finita


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

La perdiamo sicuro e tra un po' butta fuori krunic


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Madonna kalulu scandaloso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco. Noi in attaccano sbagliamo giocata semplicissime e la Lazio segna cosi. 

Colpa nostra. A sto punto c'erano occasioni per fare 3 gol in questo secondo tempo


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu dorme.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Si ma tutto parte sempre dal rigore regalato.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio perché la perdiamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sarà difficile tenere il pari missà


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Pioli perchè non cambia qualcosa? Cosa aspetta, non lo vede che stiamo subendo da metà primo tempo?


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Troppa sfiga, troppi giocatori chiave fuori....


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come si fa a farsi recuperare due gol dalla Lazietta. Mah


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo in bambola. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma Pioli perchè non cambia qualcosa? Cosa aspetta, non lo vede che stiamo subendo da metà primo tempo?


Ma cosa vuoi che veda quel *******... Aspetterà l'espulsione di Krunic per cambiare qualcosa...


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori sto Saele, su. Non ne azzecca una


----------



## kYMERA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Quando han segnato sul rigore parato ho capito che sta partita l'avremmo persa. E infatti hanno già pareggiato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come si fa a farsi recuperare due gol dalla Lazietta. Mah



Con i rigori a richiesta è tutto più facile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fai i cambi però


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Cosa aspetta Pioli a togliere Saelemaekers e Krunic?


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pioli ha paura


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Saelemaekers è da togliere dai. Oggi non ne azzecca una


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Qua servono due centrali, Romagnoli non sarebbe capace neanche di fare il quarto, senza Kjaer se ne subiscono quasi due a partita


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Si ma dal 2 a 0 un tiro in porta lo abbiamo fatto? È anche colpa nostra


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Castillejo per Saelemaekers. Deve uscire anche Krunic però


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non capisco perchè hauge ha così poca considerazione considerando che quando è stato chiamato in causa ha sempre fatto benissimo


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'errore imperdonabile sono stati quei due pareggi con Parma e Genoa, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo. Quei 4 punti li pagheremo carissimi, CARISSIMI.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Temo che il terzo sia solo una questione di tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Avete visto il 'pressing' di Leao e il recupero palla di Marusic? La differenza del impegno che uno mette e l'altro proprio no é allucinante


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

È finita la magia dai. Valiamo la Lazietta. Ci stanno portando a spasso.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Theo, come si fa a buttare un pallone così?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Castilello è atroce


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Castillejo per Saelemaekers. Deve uscire anche Krunic però



E chi entra al suo posto? Il problema è quello. Metti dietro Calha?


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il centrocampo, in mezzo, è drammatico come da previsione.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Temo che il terzo sia solo una questione di tempo


Mi sa anche a me, ogni volta che attaccano concludono


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Niang...


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

In sto momento siamo in bambola completa, non teniamo una palla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao dovrebbe fare la prima punta ma non attacca mai l'area


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2020)

Molto stanchi. Servirebbe uno con un po' di gamba come Conti, ma non si sa come sia messo e non saprei chi togliere in questo equilibrio delicato.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che ci fa mezz'ora a terra theo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Cioè falciano Theo, manco fa cenno del vantaggio, non era fallo per lui

OK


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Nemmeno corriamo più


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pioli, sveglia! Togli Krunic finche puoi.


Intanto Di Bello ha deciso di non fischiarci piu alcun fallo


----------



## kekkopot (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non vorrei essere pessimista come al solito. Ma oggi la vedo brutta brutta...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Molto stanchi. Servirebbe uno con un po' di gamba come Conti, ma non si sa come sia messo e non saprei chi togliere in questo equilibrio delicato.



Sarebbe come buttare un cucciolo di Golden retriever in strada durante una tempesta

Inadeguato


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bisogna mettere Diaz per Krunic, cosa aspetta Pioli dai


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non si tiene un pallone nè in azione manovrata nè in contropiede.
Non si recupera un pallone e non si vince un contrasto.
Troppe assenze, troppe.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic ha rischiato.


----------



## kipstar (23 Dicembre 2020)

Manca kk


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se Lazzari si buttava a terra krunic veniva espulso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Per il momento per me due punti buttati contro una squadra che ritengo mediocre a dir poco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic BASTA, BASTA! Questo si fa espellere


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic voleva farsi espellere?!? Ha rischiato il secondo giallo


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Speriamo torni Bonera in panchina, il pelato non capisce una sega. Hauge è fresco, almeno può pressare, mettilo dio santo.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E chi entra al suo posto? Il problema è quello. Metti dietro Calha?



Al momento pure antonio donnarumma sarebbe meglio, senza contare che la possibilità che si prenda un altro giallo è molto alta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere pessimista come al solito. Ma oggi la vedo brutta brutta...



A Dazn per 45 minuti a parlare dell'imbattibilità del Milan a San Siro nel 2020.. taaac


----------



## kYMERA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque Immobile è troppo forte... io non so come in molti qui dentro lo hanno schifato quando un paio di anni fa ce lo accostavano... Tiene reparto da solo.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Entra Ocropoid


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Bisogna mettere Diaz per Krunic, cosa aspetta Pioli dai



Concordo, tanto non sta difendendo, non sta filtrando

È il nulla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Due cambi nella Lazio e noi continuiamo con Krunic. Ma Pioli é pazzo?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque Immobile è troppo forte... io non so come in molti qui dentro lo hanno schifato quando un paio di anni fa ce lo accostavano... Tiene reparto da solo.



Quoto. Sarebbe perfetto come vice-ibra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Inzaghi ci vede in difficoltá fisica e ha messo dentro tutto quelli con piú gamba


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

Nel post match parliamone di Krunic.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2020)

E noi chi mettiamo. Hauge che ultimamente non entra in partita? Colombo? Maldini? Stiamo raschiando il fondo del barile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo Krunic che si é quasi fatto espellere due volte, diversi giocatori cotti e non cambiamo. Assurdo.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pareggiare, se va bene, con ste mezze calzette con doppietta di quel cesso di Immobile. Che rabbia.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque non finisce 2 a 2...


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pioli con la paura di perdere, la perde.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi è girato il campionato, ma lo sapevamo. Dobbiamo solo pensare al quarto posto. Il primo è già assegnato da tempo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

La partita si era nel migliore dei modi. Possibile che non siamo in grado di controllare una gara del genere? Che rabbia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> E noi chi mettiamo. Hauge che ultimamente non entra in partita? Colombo? Maldini? Stiamo raschiando il fondo del barile.



La Lazio non ha messo in campo fenomeni, semplicemente forze fresche. E noi ne abbiamo bisogno.

Pioli sta giocando col fuoco


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Castillejo manco è entrato in campo, cammina in giro come se avesse giocato dall inizio


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2020)

Devo riconoscere che Calabria è un lottatore con due Maroni così


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ormai è andata, anzi potremmo anche perderla, peccato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pareggiare, se va bene, con ste mezze calzette con doppietta di quel cesso di Immobile. Che rabbia.



Immobile e Luis Alberto. Con la squadra che abbiamo messo in campo questo 2-2 sarebbe un miracolo. Ma ho paura che non finirà così...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ammonito Theo menomale, con la Juve ci sarà


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Castillejo manco è entrato in campo, cammina in giro come se avesse giocato dall inizio


Andrebbe multato.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tiene dentro krunic assurdo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Devo riconoscere che Calabria è un lottatore con due Maroni così



Devastante e insostituibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco, Theo salta la partita contro il Benevento (ammonizione tattica, credo)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao o gioca da 7 in pagella o da 4. Non c'e via di mezzo.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori dalle palle Niang


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ammonito Theo menomale, con la Juve ci sarà



L'anno scorso ci buttarono fuori Theo Ibra e Casti in piena forma.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Leao o gioca da 7 in pagella o da 4. Non c'e via di mezzo.


Tradotto: classico giocatore inutile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che intervento Romagnoli! Bravissimo qui.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Calabria


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Si ma dentro anche Diaz, dai Pioli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

ahahahaha che verme Di Bello.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pioli comunque sta pensando a non perderla, non a vincerla


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il giacchetto nero ha la stessa faccia da schiaffi di Di Maio, quando ride.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Castillejo purtroppo praticamente non entrato. Su quest'attacco della Lazio anche totalmente fuoriposizione constringendo Rebic a ripiegare...la nostra punta centrale.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiano buttato via una partita


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Qua poteva prendere il secondo giallo l.Alberto


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Io rescinderei stasera il contratto di Castillejo.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che ha preso il fascio? Maledetto


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic che occasione pazzesca


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come si fa? Ma come si fa?


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic merita l ergastolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Impossibile. Rebic se ne è mangiato uno ancora peggiore


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non ci credo


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

No Rebic, no.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mannaggia!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fuor rosa dai, basta.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Nooooooo ma ***** Rebic ha buttato via sta partita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Prima miracolo di Reina e poi Rebic sbaglia un gol fatto.

Non ci credo, maledetto mondo del cavolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma cosa fa rebic?!


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

si è mangiato due goal in trenta secondi Rebic


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che ha preso il fascio? Maledetto



Tiro un po' centrale, anche.

Rebic cosa si è mangiato. Cosa?


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Con noi tutti yashin


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Quante occasioni abbiamo buttato... quante oggi... troppe. Queste cose le paghiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

E vabbe non è serata dai


----------



## kYMERA (23 Dicembre 2020)

assurdo, due gol mangiati. Reina di m....


----------



## Kaw (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pazzesco, stavamo per vincere la partita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come si fa a magiarsi questi goal? Come?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sto cesso fascista di Reina


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ennesima partita buttata nel cesso dopo Verona, Roma, Genoa...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che occasioni però


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

e lo sapevo che si finiva ad incensare reina. scritto nell'altra discussione.

un po' ci sta pure bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Quante occasioni abbiamo buttato... quante oggi... troppe. Queste cose le paghiamo



Questa é la differenza. Noi sbagliamo tante occasioni molto buone. Loro fanno un grandissima giocata per Immobile e lui la butta dentro.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

palla piena e dà punizione,maledetto giggino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tonali un grande mah


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se sbagliamo ste cose meritiamo di non vincerla.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

devastante negli ultimi minuti Hernandez


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

punti buttati. Complimenti a tutti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Casti sta sbagliando tutto


----------



## kYMERA (23 Dicembre 2020)

vabbè non ho capito vogliamo entrare in porta con la palla al piede.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Theooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

pure Castillejo rotto ahahah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gol di Theooooooooooo!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Godooooooooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Hernandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

*Goooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

*Mostruoso Theo!*


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Theoooooooooo ti amoopop non ci cedooooooooooooo sto mskzkwnjzmamwldm


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooooolllll


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

solito napoli culone. avessimo noi metà del loro culo mamma mia


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllll


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Credo di non essere più eterosessuale


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Theoooooooo insanoooo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Madonna santa muoio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

2 gol su corner !!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Goduria SPAZIALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## First93 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooooooolllll interista diventi pazzooooooooooo


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooaaaaaallll

Ho urlato come un pazzo ahahaha 

Daiiii ora resistiamo


----------



## diavolo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Godo a spruzzo


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non molliamo mai, abbiamo le +alle fumanti! Grandi!


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Theo Hernandez mi fa dubitare della mia sessualità, lo amo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Dicembre 2020)

goooooooooooallll


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooooool


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che cuore!
Che squadra!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Qualcuno chiami un’ambulanza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Rosica Inzaghi ROSICA


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

É il nostro anno.

Punto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Spiaze, spiaze tantissimo!


----------



## Kaw (23 Dicembre 2020)

Eiaculo


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grandeeeeee 

Una squadra di guerrieri. Meravigliosi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio ora


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

Raga io non ci credo, è meglio di un sogno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

******* tutti dajeeeeeeee dajeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooooooolll
Gooooooooodoooooooooi


----------



## Walker (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sto svenendo


----------



## UDG (23 Dicembre 2020)

Evvvvaaaaiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

E andiamo


----------



## 7vinte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Godooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Leao esulta pure?


----------



## kekkopot (23 Dicembre 2020)

Io amo questo giocatore.... THEOOOOO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



(il sguardo che mi ha lanciato il mio cane....epico)


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ditemi che è tutto vero, che nonostante le assenze e una doppia rimonta l'abbiamo portata via nel recuperoooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Theo impressionante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

*Dio esiste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Dicembre 2020)

godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2020)

io sto partendo per Milano a limonarmi Theo anche se sono etero


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

La vostra var a chiamata, A CASAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Dio Santo quanto godo


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ahahahhaha Theo quanto ci fa godereeeeeee

Uccelli amari per Inzaghino e Gonde. Sucate belli.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oddio oddio sto male, che emozioni
Sempre a testa alta, fino alla fine


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Theo partita da 10 e lode. Pazzesco! Ma vogliamo parlare di Inzaghi che ha sostituito Immobile?  . Cioè, io vedo che quest'anno ci sta andando tutto bene anche da queste cose. Forza Milan, vinciamo lo scudetto!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Battute Inter, Napoli e Lazio e derubati di 2 punti da Jack'O Melly contro i Riommers.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2020)

sukuneeeee Andonio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Amo questi ragazzi.


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andiaaaamoooooo


----------



## Baba (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sto male. Sono in estasi


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Incredibile. Non ho più voce...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2020)

siii gooodeeeee grandi ragazzi


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Dicembre 2020)

eiaculo copiosamenteeee


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2020)

Figli di po u. Laziali schifosi, maiali, pezzi di sterco, ladri.

Madonna quanto godo. Vittoria super meritata!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ho un problema
Ora come caxo si fa a NON crederci


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Adesso a gennaio vediamo di rinforzare sto dannato gruppo. Dai cacchio.


----------



## braungioxe (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ho sudato piu io che loro


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ringraziamo tutti in coro Simone Inzaghi che ha tolto Milinkovic e Immobile credendo di averla sfangata, così regalandoci dieci minuti di forcing finale. Grazie genio!


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che carattere. Che squadra. 

Ci siamo ragazzi. Ci siamo.


----------



## Anguus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Portate i secchi!!


----------



## pisolo22 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Godo!!!!!


----------



## Anguus (23 Dicembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo tutti in coro Simone Inzaghi che ha tolto Milinkovic e Immobile credendo di averla sfangata, così regalandoci dieci minuti di forcing finale. Grazie genio!



Pazzesco, erano in dominio!


----------



## Masanijey (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sulla corsa sotto la curva mi è venuto da piangere


----------



## R41D3N (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissimi ragazzi...grazie !!!!


----------



## ARKANA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque theo ad oggi miglior terzino al mondo e sfido chiunque a dire il contrario


----------



## Baba (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non mi sono fermato di camminare per casa


----------



## mark (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia ragazzi che partita, grandissimiiii.. Vale 10 punti questa, grandiiii


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Leao esulta pure?



Doveva piangere non ho capito?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Una sola cosa: GRAZIE EROI

Perché vincere contro la Lazio senza Ibra, senza Kjaer e senza centrocampo titolare quando a loro mancava solo Acerbi è da eroi.

Mi avete fatto commuovere, dico davvero.

Ora andiamo a prenderci il diciannovesimo, ragazzi. Andiamo a prendercelo, tutti insieme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2020)

Questa squadra con Ibra e kjaer diventa imbattibile.


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che giocatore ci ha portato Paolo!!!!!
Theo pazzesco.
Ottima partita anche di chala, grande qualità nel.controllare e smistare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Leao esulta pure?



No, per favore, stasera non c’é spazio per criticare nessuno.

Dovevamo essere asfaltati, siamo stati anche sfortunati e bravi loro, ci hanno rimontato, ma alla fine l’abbiamo fatta nostra.

Stasera solo Lodi.

Se dovete criticare qualcuno, per favore trattenetevi, spendete il vostro post per esaltare qualcuno dei tanti che meritano.

Spazio per negativitá, proprio no.


----------



## unbreakable (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi non voglio essere volgare..ma in c..o ai gufi..si gode..buon natale rossonero a tutti


----------



## Anguus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che partita Calhanoglu e cosa ha pennellato sui due gol..mamma mia


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bellissimo Bellissimo non ci sono parole ...grazie, grazie.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non abbiamo vinto niente ancora ma io piango. Finalmente una squadra, si può perdere, si può non vincere, quando hai una squadra che non molla mai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo tutti in coro Simone Inzaghi che ha tolto Milinkovic e Immobile credendo di averla sfangata, così regalandoci dieci minuti di forcing finale. Grazie genio!



Quando ha tolto Immobile non ho creduto a quanto é successo sul schermi. Mitico!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2020)

Senza il rigore a chiamata per la Lazio la vincevamo già al 30'


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se non mettono Theo almeno a 95 su FIFA, li denuncio!


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2020)

immagino vedove , piangine cassandre
tieeee'''''

gran secondo tempo , carattere enorme , supermeritata malgrado uno dei rigori piu' vergognosi della storia
chala non andare a talpe sui corner , mettila e poi aggiorniamo il pallottoliere


----------



## jumpy65 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, per favore, stasera non c’é spazio per criticare nessuno.
> 
> Dovevamo essere asfaltati, siamo stati anche sfortunati e bravi loro, ci hanno rimontato, ma alla fine l’abbiamo fatta nostra.
> 
> ...


Bravo ti appoggio


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Dicembre 2020)

Questi ragazzi sono pazzeschi. Ma ci rendiamo conto che mancavano Kjaer, Gabbia, Isma, Kessie, Ibra e avevamo Tonali e Rebic incerottati? Straordinari.

P.S. Ma Piagnone Inzaghi che leva Immobile e SMS? Suicidio tattico.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Dicembre 2020)

CHE SPETTACOLO ragazzi! Ma quanto è bello essere milanisti? Questa squadra mi rende orgogliosissimo


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2020)

quanto cacchio ci crediamo!! ma sopratutto come fa Theo ad avere quell'intensità al 90'


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, per favore, stasera non c’é spazio per criticare nessuno.
> 
> Dovevamo essere asfaltati, siamo stati anche sfortunati e bravi loro, ci hanno rimontato, ma alla fine l’abbiamo fatta nostra.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo, hai pienamente ragione


----------



## Aron (23 Dicembre 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

vedere le reazioni al gol dei nostri ragazzi fa commuovere dal 1o all'ultimo con un cuore grosso così.

commoventi è dire poco grazie milan ti amo


----------



## davoreb (23 Dicembre 2020)

Altri tre punti grazie a Theo. La Lazio ha anche giocato bene ma a noi mancavano 4 titolarissimi, più 3 giocatori che rientravano da infortuni... mezza squadra


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

C'è poco da parlare, stiamo godendo [cit.]


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

La Lazio é in grande forma, ha giocato alla grande, é stata fortunata sul rigore, bravissima sul secondo, noi eravamo a pezzi ....


Eppure.....

Eppure alla fine, noi siamo comunque migliori!

Siamo grandi!


----------



## Jph15 (23 Dicembre 2020)

La cosa più bella la faccia di piangina alla fine godo theoooooooo


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> pure Castillejo rotto ahahah



No scusate questo ha giocato un quarto d'ora e già sostituito? Cosa si è fatto?
Ma possibile abbiamo sti ragazzi di carta.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2020)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Bravo ti appoggio



Scrivo le stesse cose che avrei scritto se avessimo pareggiato.
Complimenti a tutti. Anche a Krunic.
E Kalulu bravo, ci ha messo tutto senza paura!

Abbiamo sempre voglia di giocare e vincere....

Grazie a tutti, ce lo meritavamo questo piccolissimo traguardo...

Ora speriamo in qualcosa dal mercato di utile.

Bravissimi tutti!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Una chicca :

Ho al Fantacalcio Theo e Reina
Siccome DAZN è un poco in ritardo prima del corner il telefono ha squillato due volte
E senza andare a vedere le notifiche ho capito che Theo aveva bucato Reina


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu si è perso immobile sul secondo gol, ma anche lui ha fatto una gran partita e continua a fare vedere cose eccezionali.
Il rigore contro è un insulto alla logica.
Bravissimi
Calabria un vero gladiatore, che bravo
Theo indescrivibile


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

C'è poco da dire, stiamo godendo


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Questa partita segnatevela sul calendario.

Non è una vittoria come le altre. Questa segna la vita e la storia di un gruppo.

Lo vedrete ragazzi. Oggi è iniziato il nuovo ciclo del Milan.

E ci divertiremo.


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Altri tre punti grazie a Theo. La Lazio ha anche giocato bene ma a noi mancavano 3 titolarissimi, quasi mezza squadra.



Mi che ti sei dimenticato di uno...di titolari ne mancavano 4...


----------



## vannu994 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che emozioni mamma mia ragazzi, Theo ti amo


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

questa era la situazione ideale che sognano e abbiamo difeso.
primo posto alla fine del 2020 e messaggio chiaro alla società:

*ORA FARE MERCATO
*


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Kalulu si è perso immobile sul secondo gol, ma anche lui ha fatto una gran partita e continua a fare vedere cose eccezionali.
> Il rigore contro è un insulto alla logica.
> Bravissimi
> Calabria un vero gladiatore, che bravo
> Theo indescrivibile



Beh li é immobile che ha fatto un gran gol kalulu c'entra poco


----------



## kekkopot (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque analisi lucida: in difesa stiamo subendo troppo. Non ci può andar sempre bene. Speriamo rientri primo possibile Kjaer.
Fortunatamente in attacco (anche senza Ibra) creiamo tante occasioni...


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Lazio é in grande forma, ha giocato alla grande, é stata fortunata sul rigore, bravissima sul secondo, noi eravamo a pezzi ....
> 
> 
> Eppure.....
> ...



Non c'è dubbio. L ho scritto questo pomeriggio sul post per cui sensa kessie in otto partite abbiamo quasi sempre perso. Questanno tutti non si tirano indietro e il gruppo sta remando dalla stessa direzione. Io ero abbastanza tranquillo consapevole che la lazio ha valori tecnici importanti ma noi siamo squadra. Siamo l'unico club in serie a che gioca da squadra.


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Io mi sono emozionato ragazzi, mi sono commosso come un cogl..ne


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia come ho gridato questo gol di Theo..... 

Gigio 6
Calabria 7
Kalulu 6
Romagnoli 6
Theo 9
Krunic 6
Tonali 6
Saele 5 
Calhanoglu 7
Rebic 7
Leao 6



Andris ha scritto:


> questa era la situazione ideale che sognano e abbiamo difeso.
> primo posto alla fine del 2020 e messaggio chiaro alla società:
> 
> *ORA FARE MERCATO
> *



AMEN


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa era la situazione ideale che sognano e abbiamo difeso.
> primo posto alla fine del 2020 e messaggio chiaro alla società:
> 
> *ORA FARE MERCATO
> *



Ce sempre una scusa. Adesso diranno non serve intervenire, siamo primi con meritano e tra due giorni tornano tutti a disposizione. 
Viceversa, se andavamo male (tipo settimi-ottavi) avrebbero detto siamo a 5 punti dal quarto posto, ormai la stagione non la raddrizziamo più. Non si fa mercato. 
Si fa mercato solo se siamo a ridosso del 4 posto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questa partita segnatevela sul calendario.
> 
> Non è una vittoria come le altre. Questa segna la vita e la storia di un gruppo.
> 
> ...



È così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa era la situazione ideale che sognano e abbiamo difeso.
> primo posto alla fine del 2020 e messaggio chiaro alla società:
> 
> *ORA FARE MERCATO
> *



ma on sto gruppo......... io non so se lo andrei a toccare. persino l'ultimo asino mi sembra che stia componendo una magia perfetta.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Dicembre 2020)

E' la vittoria più bella da tanti anni a questa parte. Sono momenti che non eravamo più abituati a vivere. Sono quasi commosso.


----------



## Walker (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questa partita segnatevela sul calendario.
> 
> Non è una vittoria come le altre. Questa segna la vita e la storia di un gruppo.
> 
> ...


Straquoto, ed ho gli occhi lucidi adesso.
Non ce la faccio più.
A domani e grazie a questi meravigliosi ragazzi che con la mano di Pioli hanno formato un gruppo straordinario.
Buonanotte a tutti


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come ho gridato questo gol di Theo.....
> 
> Gigio 6
> Calabria 7
> ...



Rebic 6.5 si mangia troppi gol. Stavamo per pagarla cara verso la fine


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questa partita segnatevela sul calendario.
> 
> Non è una vittoria come le altre. Questa segna la vita e la storia di un gruppo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2020)

Orgoglioso di questi ragazzi.
Tra l'altro uno dei pochi gruppi in cui vedo un grande senso di appartenenza. 
Non vogliatemene ma, nonostante non abbiamo ancora vinto niente, è uno dei Milan di cui mi sento più fiero.


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Scrivo le stesse cose che avrei scritto se avessimo pareggiato.
> Complimenti a tutti. Anche a Krunic.
> E Kalulu bravo, ci ha messo tutto senza paura!
> 
> ...


sta' storia del mercato mi infastidisce
io spero rientrino i TITOLARI
forse non ve ne siete accorti ma siamotra i piu' forti al mondo nei titolari e abbiamo 4 ottime riserve
nessuno parte da 2-3 a 0
noi si


----------



## Baba (23 Dicembre 2020)

Raga ma c’è qualcuno che ci credeva dopo i gol mangiati da Rebic?

Questa è gioia allo stato puro, grazie Milan di esistere


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma on sto gruppo......... io non so se lo andrei a toccare. persino l'ultimo asino mi sembra che stia componendo una magia perfetta.



Darei via musacchio krunic e colombo ( in prestito). Sotto altri tre


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come piange Inzaghi


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non lho vista tutta ma siamo dei grandissimi siamo davvero un grande in gruppo in culo a tutti! C'è chi diceva che eravamo un fuoco di paglia post lockdown ahahahshuahuhah da nascondersi 
Dispiace che i cugini ladri stanno lì e hanno maggiori possibilità di noi di vincere lo scudetto nonostante abbiamo fatto quasi un anno intero in modo magnifico da grande squadra


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Orgoglioso di questi ragazzi.
> Tra l'altro uno dei pochi gruppi in cui vedo un grande senso di appartenenza.
> Non vogliatemene ma, nonostante non abbiamo ancora vinto niente, è uno dei Milan di cui mi sento più fiero.



bravo. anche se non vinceremo il campionato come è probabile, possiamo finalmente amare ancora una squadra che gioca col cuore


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma chi se ne frega ora del mercato ragazzi ma avete visto come li abbiamo battuti con krunic in campo e un lattante centrale difensivo???? Io sto impazzendo di gioia


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

*Secondo Inzaghi la Lazio ha avuto il predominio meritava molto di più e spiaze per il risultato *


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non so quante urla ho lanciato al 3 a 2.
Come un campionato del mondo.

Cosa dire , siamo stati GIGANTI contro una squadra in formissima, fortissima molto piu' della sua classifica, con una champions stupenda in atto contro tutti i pronostici.
La Lazio è uno squadrone e l'abbiamo presa in un gran momento, e nonostante le mille sofferenze alla fin fine abbiamo rischiato 1 o 2 volte qualcosa e pur in enormi difficoltà abbiamo creato 3 occasioni gol nel finale.
Ero contento del 2 a 2, ma questo 3 a 2 è il senso è la cifra morale e tecnica di questa squadra.
Theo è il giocatore degli ultimi minuti, quando gli altri camminano lui corre, fa gol in ogni modo, è una roba mai vista , io vedo partite da anni e anni ma non ho mai visto uno così, mai.
E' un giocatore incredibile, incredibile.

Ad un certo punto c'è stato un 5 secondi di faccia di Inzaghi, se qualcuno l'avesse screenshotata c'aveva l'occhio destro che gli si chiudeva per l'ira, stavo morendo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come piange Inzaghi



sterco anale


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

+13 sulla Lazio, un abisso...
Direi che per il quarto posto siamo rimasti in 6 .

Risultati di questa giornata davvero ottima anche sugli altri campi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Dicembre 2020)

E complimenti al nostro fiore all occhiello Theo Hernandez ma soprattutto a chi lha voluto


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

È qui la festa ragazzi???
E vaiiiii !!!!! Godoooo!!
Vi voglio bene. 
Abbracciamoci tuttiii !!
Forza Milan!!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non mollano mai, questo mi è mancato. Non si arrendono se non al fischio finale. Non succede ma se succede...


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Inzaghi la Lazio ha avuto il predominio meritava molto di più e spiaze per il risultato *


molto bene
gli allenatori avversari DEVONO piangere dopo ogni partita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questa partita segnatevela sul calendario.
> 
> Non è una vittoria come le altre. Questa segna la vita e la storia di un gruppo.
> 
> ...



Ricorda Milan-Sampdoria 3-2 , gol di Ganz nel finale


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gli ultimi 15' loro con le bombole di ossigeno, noi freschi come rose. 
Theo si era appena scaldato.
Siamo fisicamente illegali. 

Non dovremmo giocare contro i vecchi, non è sportivo.


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E complimenti al nostro fiore all occhiello Theo Hernandez ma soprattutto a chi lha voluto



Paolo tra lui e bennacer ci ha portato due giocatori assurdi!!!!!
E anche con kalulu mi sa che non ci hanno visto malissimo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Dicembre 2020)

amo il milan vi voglio bene a tutti ... sono senza voce quest'anno ogni partita una emozione ....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 15' loro con le bombole di ossigeno, noi freschi come rose.
> Theo si era appena scaldato.
> Siamo fisicamente illegali.
> 
> Non dovremmo giocare contro i vecchi, non è sportivo.




Fratello, qui sta nascendo, anzi è già nato, qualcosa di davvero grande.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> sta' storia del mercato mi infastidisce
> io spero rientrino i TITOLARI
> forse non ve ne siete accorti ma siamotra i piu' forti al mondo nei titolari e abbiamo 4 ottime riserve
> nessuno parte da 2-3 a 0
> noi si



Ok... ma ci sono le squalifica, l'EL, gli infortuni... va allungata La Rosa tutto qua!!
Dai siamo seri.... non pensiamo ora di poter continuare così... 

Certo che con i titolari sempre disponibili sarei più tranquillo.


----------



## Manue (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mi sto riprendendo adesso, 
ho svegliato il palazzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo vinto con krunic in campo. 
Lol.
Senza ibra,kessie ,Kjaer, benna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grazie ragazzi.. Vi voglio bene, ve lo meritate tutti di finire primi il 2020..+10 sulla Juve.. Grandi..ora speriamo di recuperare tutti.. Incredibile quello che stiamo facendo senza mezza squadra..


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 15' loro con le bombole di ossigeno, noi freschi come rose.
> Theo si era appena scaldato.
> Siamo fisicamente illegali.
> 
> Non dovremmo giocare contro i vecchi, non è sportivo.



Verissimo.
Saele stasera ha sbagliato spesso nell ultimo passaggio, ma quasi sempre sono situazioni che si è creato da solo con ottime giocate e correndo come un pazzo.
Che animali.
Calabria da 7 abbondante, uno scooter


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fratello, qui sta nascendo, anzi è già nato, qualcosa di davvero grande.



Ma vieniii.
Grande fratello!!! 
E chi dorme stanotte???


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Izzo che dopo il gol abbraccia il maestro lol ma contento per Gattuso che ha parlato della sua malattia a Sky

Gasperini piange dice che l'hanno buttata via ahshuhauhsuhs rido male


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> Saele stasera ha sbagliato spesso nell ultimo passaggio, ma quasi sempre sono situazioni che si è creato da solo con ottime giocate e correndo come un pazzo.
> Che animali.
> Calabria da 7 abbondante, uno scooter



Si era capito già alla ripresa del secondo tempo che loro non ne avevano come noi.
Purtroppo abbiamo sprecato ripartenze importanti.
Ma gli ultimi 15 minuti imbarazzante il divario fisico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma vieniii.
> Grande fratello!!!
> E chi dorme stanotte???



Ah di sicuro non io.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È così.



E non dimentichiamoci che quella di stasera È LA SQUADRA PIÙ GIOVANE DI TUTTO IL CAMPIONATO.

Nonostante le assenze. Nonostante gli episodi. Nonostante la fatica.

NON MOLLANO MAI.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non so quante urla ho lanciato al 3 a 2.
> Come un campionato del mondo.
> 
> Cosa dire , siamo stati GIGANTI contro una squadra in formissima, fortissima molto piu' della sua classifica, con una champions stupenda in atto contro tutti i pronostici.
> ...



Quoto e vorrei la gif o il meme della faccia di inzaghi


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera finalmente ho passato una serata fuori e ho visto solo la fine del secondo tempo, vedendo gli higlight il rigore di Kalulu è veramente ridicolo manco lha guardato e quello si è buttato cone se avesse ricevuto una ginocchiata nel fianco


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2020)

A chi dice che questa squadra è un gruppo solido e coeso, ma senza grandi individualità, si fa invito a guardare le prestazioni di Calhanoglu ed Hernandez di questa sera, che li collocano idealmente ai vertici mondiali dei rispettivi ruoli di gioco. Francamente, non si vede chi possa essere alla loro altezza, in questo momento. Formidabili.


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ok... ma ci sono le squalifica, l'EL, gli infortuni... va allungata La Rosa tutto qua!!
> Dai siamo seri.... non pensiamo ora di poter continuare così...
> 
> Certo che con i titolari sempre disponibili sarei più tranquillo.


trovassimo un theo ala destra mica mi lamenterei
o un terzo cc
ma io voglio i titolari prima


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## Now i'm here (23 Dicembre 2020)

purtroppo non l'ho vista. 

dico solo una cosa: grazie ragazzi


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> trovassimo un theo ala destra mica mi lamenterei
> o un terzo cc
> ma io voglio i titolari prima



Si certo, anche io..

Ma nel forum credo sia il pensiero di tutti... completare La Rosa per allungarla in alcuni ruoli (cc ad esempio al posto di Krunic), non chiediamo mica Messi.. vanno bene anche dei prestiti secchi.

Insomma, qualcosa secondo molti va fatto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

E anche oggi ci superano domani.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2020)

Dopo anni a ingoiare sterco ci meritiamo almeno 100 serate come questa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E non dimentichiamoci che quella di stasera È LA SQUADRA PIÙ GIOVANE DI TUTTO IL CAMPIONATO.
> 
> Nonostante le assenze. Nonostante gli episodi. Nonostante la fatica.
> 
> NON MOLLANO MAI.



Infatti qui li ho definiti eroici



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una sola cosa: GRAZIE EROI
> 
> Perché vincere contro la Lazio senza Ibra, senza Kjaer e senza centrocampo titolare quando a loro mancava solo Acerbi è da eroi.
> 
> ...



Perché lo sono. Ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa significhi vincere partite del genere all’ultimo minuto senza 4 giocatori fondamentali (dei più forti di movimento che abbiamo avevamo in campo solo Theo)?

Con i titolari questa squadra può vincere davvero.

Prendendo due innesti decenti uno in difesa e uno in attacco a Gennaio questo campionato non avrà senso sportivo, dico sul serio e ormai ne sono sicuro. Questa squadra al completo è già tra le più forti al mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia.
Lo dico senza problemi sarei stato contento del 2-2 perché comunque ci abbiamo provato fino alla fine

Siamo una fantastica favola
Il mondo reale però è crudele e in genere la favola non finisce bene.

Ma me ne frego. 
Questi ragazzi sono immensi.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Nel frattempo complici gli infortuni di tutti, il buon Tonali sta crescendo. Oggi da solo con il turco ha retto contro 5 dei laziali


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti qui li ho definiti eroici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aspetta a dirlo, la champions rispetto alla serie A è un altro sport, soprattutto la fase finale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Aspetta a dirlo, la champions rispetto alla serie A è un altro sport, soprattutto la fase finale.



Ma si ovvio, ci vorrebbero altri acquisti di peso per quella (che potremo fare quando avremo gli incassi della CL), ma la base c’è tutta, entro un paio d’anni o tre anni la si potrebbe rialzare sul serio. Però per me questa squadra al completo è già tra le prime 10 al mondo, magari vicino al decimo posto o proprio al decimo posto ma è lì, come valore complessivo dei giocatori, ci sta eccome. Di sicuro potremmo almeno replicare quanto fatto dall’Atalanta lo scorso anno in CL, con un po’ di fortuna.

E il bello è che siamo al minimo, nel senso che non abbiamo ancora il budget della CL. Quando lo avremo ne vedremo delle belle. Specie dopo la seconda qualificazione consecutiva, secondo me.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Finalmente la fortuna ci ha assistito, adesso siamo in una posizione insperata grazie alla tenacia di questi ragazzi e la società ha il dovere di agire sul mercato, necessariamente.


----------



## unbreakable (23 Dicembre 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Aspetta a dirlo, la champions rispetto alla serie A è un altro sport, soprattutto la fase finale.



Al momento siamo gli unici imbattuti nei top campionati..gli unici..per me siamo già da quarti minimo champions


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fratello, qui sta nascendo, anzi è già nato, qualcosa di davvero grande.



Daiiii catso
C'è da toccarsi le balle per un mese, con questi post 
Ahahah


----------



## Route66 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ricorda Milan-Sampdoria 3-2 , gol di Ganz nel finale



Quel giorno ero sugli spalti e nel marasma non ricordo bene cosa ho fatto ma l'urlo che ho tirato stasera è come quello di Manchester 2003.
Sono commosso


----------



## bmb (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La vedo troppo dura. Praticamente impossibile sfangarla.



Sembrava impossibile, ma ce l'abbiamo fatta. Amaro Monteneg.ro


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E non dimentichiamoci che quella di stasera È LA SQUADRA PIÙ GIOVANE DI TUTTO IL CAMPIONATO.
> 
> Nonostante le assenze. Nonostante gli episodi. Nonostante la fatica.
> 
> NON MOLLANO MAI.



Edit, la squadra più giovane in europa


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non ho parole ragazzi. Ma cosa siamo diventati? È incredibile quello che questa squadra ha fatto. 
Oggi ci mancava metà squadra e abbiamo vinto una partita difficilissima. Dopo il gol di Theo ho urlato come un matto, poi mi sono emozionato. Perché questa squadra emoziona, affronta le difficoltà e le supera. Siamo una SQUADRA. Il 2020 di questo Milan è stato incredibile. Quanto è bello questo Milan. Giovane, coraggioso, maturo, vincente, generoso, passionale. Semplicemente emozionante. 

Vittoria bellissima che chiude un anno da incorniciare. Grazie ragazzi, grazie mister, grazie Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Finalmente la fortuna ci ha assistito, adesso siamo in una posizione insperata grazie alla tenacia di questi ragazzi e la società ha il dovere di agire sul mercato, necessariamente.



Ma secondo voi, onestamente, i ragazzi vedrebbero come un premio un mercato pesante ora? Io no.. Va data loro fiducia.. Ok tappare i buchi della rosa ma stop lì.. I titolari non si toccano


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi, onestamente, i ragazzi vedrebbero come un premio un mercato pesante ora? Io no.. Va data loro fiducia.. Ok tappare i buchi della rosa ma stop lì.. I titolari non si toccano



Non si corre questo rischio visto che non ci sono soldi


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Dicembre 2020)

E pensare che abbiamo pareggiato le peggiori 2 squadre del campionato

Vorrei proprio vedere Inter senza Lukaku per 6 partite o Juventus senza Cristina e Lazio senza Immobile

Dobbiamo sempre sudarcele tutte e quest'anno siamo più forti della sfortuna


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Daiiii catso
> C'è da toccarsi le balle per un mese, con questi post
> Ahahah



Ormai dobbiamo essere consapevoli della nostra forza. Perché siamo forti, e tanto. Se non bastava il derby, la partita di Napoli, l’imbattibilità da ormai 25 partite o più in Serie A, partite come queste vinte senza mezza squadra titolare sono la prova definitiva. Siamo una squadra. E siamo forti anche individualmente. Sia nel collettivo che nei singoli. 

Prendiamo coscienza della nostra forza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E pensare che abbiamo pareggiato le peggiori 2 squadre del campionato
> 
> Vorrei proprio vedere Inter senza Lukaku per 6 partite o Juventus senza Cristina e Lazio senza Immobile
> 
> Dobbiamo sempre sudarcele tutte e quest'anno siamo più forti della sfortuna



Più forti dell’invidia, dell’ingiustizia e della sfortuna. Cit.

Sto cominciando a pensare che Berlusconi sia davvero ancora il nostro proprietario ahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## sunburn (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più forti dell’invidia, dell’ingiustizia e della sfortuna. Cit.
> 
> Sto cominciando a pensare che Berlusconi sia davvero ancora il nostro proprietario ahahahahahahahahahaha.


Per Simone Inzaghi che rosica, HIP HIP...


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi, onestamente, i ragazzi vedrebbero come un premio un mercato pesante ora? Io no.. Va data loro fiducia.. Ok tappare i buchi della rosa ma stop lì.. I titolari non si toccano



Intendevo esattamente tappare i buchi, non cambiare tutti. Non so da dove tu l'abbia dedotto dalle mie parole.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ma samu si è rotto?
Perché è uscito?


----------



## Victorss (24 Dicembre 2020)

Sono veramente stupito.. Stupito che il resto del paese non abbia chiamato i carabinieri. Ho urlato come un pazzo e demolito mezzo salotto. Theo immorale, è impressionante. 
Gigio 6.5
Calabria 7.5
Kalulu 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
Theo 10
Krunic 6
Tonali 6.5
Saele 6
Calhanoglu 7
Rebic 6.5
Leao 6

Grazie ragazzi, grazie di cuore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per Simone Inzaghi che rosica, HIP HIP...



Hurrà Hurrà Hurrà


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2020)

Questa vittoria è serviva tantissimo, ed è la prova della nostra forza, ma...

1. Non si possono far rimontare due goal fatti dopo appena 15 min. A quel punto devi chiuderla subito.
2. Non si può accusare il colpo così dopo un goal subito, per giunta casuale.
3. Non si possono lasciare a casa 6 punti contro Verona, Genoa, Parma se si vuole vincere il campionato. Alla lunga questi punti lasciati si pagano.

Ecco, manca solo questo per essere una grande squadra.

Faccio queste precisazioni escludendo tutte le difficoltà riscontrate ad oggi, però. I giornali parlano di un Inter che non ha ancora espresso tutto il suo potenziale, ma di un Milan che non ha fatto ancora 2 partite con la squadra titolare non lo dice nessuno.

Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma samu si è rotto?
> Perché è uscito?



Pare indurimento al flessore. Fortuna ci sia la sosta.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa vittoria è serviva tantissimo, ed è la prova della nostra forza, ma...
> 
> 1. Non si possono far rimontare due goal fatti dopo appena 15 min. A quel punto devi chiuderla subito.
> 2. Non si può accusare il colpo così dopo un goal subito, per giunta casuale.
> ...



Ci sta invece quando ti manca l’intera spina dorsale (Kjaer-duo a metacampo-Zlatan), giocando contro una squadra forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pare indurimento al flessore. Fortuna ci sia la sosta.



Mah.. non ce lo facciamo mancare mai l'infortunio.

Grazie


----------



## sunburn (24 Dicembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa vittoria è serviva tantissimo, ed è la prova della nostra forza, ma...
> 
> 1. Non si possono far rimontare due goal fatti dopo appena 15 min. A quel punto devi chiuderla subito.
> 2. Non si può accusare il colpo così dopo un goal subito, per giunta casuale.
> ...


Sul punto 3 non sono del tutto d’accordo: dà fastidio perdere punti contro quelle squadre, ma è fisiologico perdere punti per strada. Attualmente stiamo tenendo una media da oltre 90 punti sulle 38 giornate. È una roba pazzesca. Rammarico per quei punti persi sì, ma ci sta.
Sui punti 1 e 2 concordo. Ma ci penseremo domani. Stasera godiamoci il momento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa vittoria è serviva tantissimo, ed è la prova della nostra forza, ma...
> 
> 1. Non si possono far rimontare due goal fatti dopo appena 15 min. A quel punto devi chiuderla subito.
> 2. Non si può accusare il colpo così dopo un goal subito, per giunta casuale.
> ...



Col Genoa siamo stati osceni nonostante le attenuanti dei titolari fuori, ma col Verona due goal annullati e due pali + un rigore sacrosanto non dato (come detto poi anche da Cesari) e col Parma quattro tra pali e traverse (due pali e due traverse). Francamente in quelle due partite ci è andato davvero tutto male, partite maledette.

Comunque la difesa concede un po’ troppo e si sa, ma a Gennaio dovrebbe arrivare un innesto e col rientro di Kjaer (e soprattutto della cerniera di centrocampo Bennacer-Kessie) dovremmo riuscire a concedere molto meno.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Sul punto 3 non sono del tutto d’accordo: dà fastidio perdere punti contro quelle squadre, ma è fisiologico perdere punti per strada. Attualmente stiamo tenendo una media da oltre 90 punti sulle 38 giornate. È una roba pazzesca. Rammarico per quei punti persi sì, ma ci sta.
> Sui punti 1 e 2 concordo. Ma ci penseremo domani. Stasera godiamoci il momento.



Poi ripeto, due di quelle tre partite sono state giocate molto bene ma sono state maledette ai livelli di Instanbul, quando succedono quelle robe non vinci manco se hai l’11 del Real delle tre CL di fila.


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sul punto 3 non sono del tutto d’accordo: dà fastidio perdere punti contro quelle squadre, ma è fisiologico perdere punti per strada. Attualmente stiamo tenendo una media da oltre 90 punti sulle 38 giornate. È una roba pazzesca. Rammarico per quei punti persi sì, ma ci sta.
> Sui punti 1 e 2 concordo. Ma ci penseremo domani. Stasera godiamoci il momento.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Col Genoa siamo stati osceni nonostante le attenuanti dei titolari fuori, ma col Verona due goal annullati e due pali + un rigore sacrosanto non dato (come detto poi anche da Cesari) e col Parma quattro tra pali e traverse (due pali e due traverse). Francamente in quelle due partite ci è andato davvero tutto male, partite maledette.
> 
> Comunque la difesa concede un po’ troppo e si sa, ma a Gennaio dovrebbe arrivare un innesto e col rientro di Kjaer (e soprattutto della cerniera di centrocampo Bennacer-Kessie) dovremmo riuscire a concedere molto meno.
> 
> ...



sono d'accordo anche io con entrambi. Purtroppo in tutti e 3 i casi, ci siamo fatti sorprendere difensivamente, quello è il denominatore comune dei 3 pareggi. Oltre alla sfiga si intende.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Dicembre 2020)

Commento solo adesso.
GODURIA.
Totale goduria.
Per la squadra che è andata in campo, già solo pareggiare sarebbe stato un prodigio, ma abbiamo vinto.
Senza Kessiè, Bennacer, Kjaer, Gabbia, Ibra. 
Questa è davvero una grande squadra che chiude un 2020 da incorniciare.
Considerando sempre l'obiettivo quarto posto, finora stagione magistrale, e siamo l'unica squadra dei top 5 campionati a confermarci ancora imbattuti. CLA MO RO SO.

Oggi tutti promessi tranne Leao (abulico, ma quell'accelerazione a metà secondo tempo da lustrarsi gli occhi) e Castillejo che è un giocatore PIETOSO.
Migliori in campo manco a dirlo Theo (terzino più forte del mondo) e Calha, con un Rebic finalmente ai suoi livelli e Tonali sempre in crescita.

GODOPOLI! Grazie ragazzi, che gioia! Buon natale così!!!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Dicembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo anche io con entrambi. Purtroppo in tutti e 3 i casi, ci siamo fatti sorprendere difensivamente, quello è il denominatore comune dei 3 pareggi. Oltre alla sfiga si intende.


ok ma squadre che vincono 38 partite su 38 non ne ho mai viste, dai. 10 vittorie e quattro pareggi e ci si lamenta. ovvio che poi ogni punto si paga, ma ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Grazie Ragazzi !!!
Il Milan è una squadra VERA 
Possiamo andare in giro a sfoggiare il motivo dei nostri colori
Nero la paura e il rosso fuoco &#55357;&#56613; e che fuoco!


----------



## mark (24 Dicembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa vittoria è serviva tantissimo, ed è la prova della nostra forza, ma...
> 
> 1. Non si possono far rimontare due goal fatti dopo appena 15 min. A quel punto devi chiuderla subito.
> 2. Non si può accusare il colpo così dopo un goal subito, per giunta casuale.
> ...



Sul punto 3 concordo solamente sulla partita col Genoa che era da vincere, le altre due sono state due partite maledette in cui è andato male tutto, purtroppo capitano.


----------



## Mika (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ok, non ho dormito per l'adrenalina che avevo e la felicità. Sono ancora vivo 

Grazie ragazzi! Graziw Pioli. Si può vincere o perdere ma non mollano mai!


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Dicembre 2020)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Intendevo esattamente tappare i buchi, non cambiare tutti. Non so da dove tu l'abbia dedotto dalle mie parole.



In generale, leggo spesso in giro che si chiedono anche titolari


----------

